# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Runelords 2E OOC

## DrK

_Burnt Offerings_ 
_The coastal town of Sandpoint has faced few trials and dangers over the 
course of its forty-two year history, but unfortunately, that is all about to change. Unknown to the towns founders, they chose to build their community over the ruins of an ancient stronghold once used as laboratory and prison, a place where horrific experiments and unholy explorations into what divides man from monster took place. These are the Catacombs of Wrath, one of several such sites used by Runelord Alaznists apprentices during Thassilons height, a place where arcanists explored and perfected the stolen art of lifeshaping and fleshwarping. When Thassilon fell, these catacombs went dormant, but the one buried under Sandpoint was not fated to stay that way._

Here is Sandpoint:
*Spoiler*
Show







*Spoiler: Important Locations*
Show


1. SANDPOINT CATHEDRAL
Easily the largest building in Sandpoint, this impressive cathedral is also the towns newest structure. Built over the foundations of the previous chapel, Sandpoint Cathedral is not dedicated to the worship of a single deity. Rather, it gathers under its eaves the six most commonly worshiped deities in the region: Abadar, Desna, Erastil, Gozreh, Sarenrae, and Shelyn. The building provides chapels for all of these deities in a communal forumin a way, Sandpoint Cathedral is six different churches under one impressive roof.

When that chapel burnt to the ground several years ago, Mayor Deverin set into motion a bold initiative. Not only would the chapel be rebuilt, but it would be rebuilt on a grand scale. A cathedral would be constructed in place of the chapel, and it would be made of stone and
glass.

The previous chapel hosted fewer than a dozen acolytes, led by a well-loved cleric named Ezakien Tobyn, who sadly perished in the fire that claimed the church. The new high-priest of Sandpoint is his most accomplished student, a pleasant man named Abstalar Zantus (CG male human cleric of Desna 4). Himself a worshiper of Desna, Abstalar is very open about matters of faith and has slipped into the role of advisor for worshipers of other gods of Sandpoint with ease.

2. SANDPOINT BONEYARD
Set in the shadow of the Sandpoint Cathedral and accessible via a gate to the north or from several doors leading into the cathedral itself, this expansive cemetery overlooks the Turandarok River. Stone vaults owned by affluent members of the town stand near the cemeterys
edges or at its center, while dozens of humble plots, each marked with a simple gravestone, sit amid trees and shrubberies. The boneyard is well maintained and kept by a man named Naffer Vosk (NG male human rogue 1/cleric of Sarenrae 2), a deformed smuggler Father Tobyn took pity on after his ship wrecked just north of town a decade ago. Naffer has found redemption in Sarenrae, and despite a twisted spine that from birth has given him a sinister lurching gait, hes one of the towns most devout citizens. He keeps the boneyard meticulously clean and is also responsible for ringing the church bells every day at dawn, noon, and dusk.

3 THE WHITE DEER
A pair of wooden life-sized deer, carved with painstaking care from white birch, stand astride the entrance to this sizable tavern and inn, which commands an impressive view of the Varisian Gulf to the north. The building is new, recently rebuilt after the previous inn at this location burnt to the ground several years ago in the same fire that destroyed the Sandpoint Chapel. The new White Deer is a grand affair, three stories tall with a stone first
floor and wooden upper floors, with a dozen large rooms that can accommodate two to three guests each. A somber and quiet Shoanti man named GARRIDAN VISKALAI (LN male human expert 4) owns the White Deer and runs the place with the aid of his family and a few locals. Although his parents were members of the Shriikirri-Quah tribe, they abandoned their ties to settle in Sandpoint. Garridan regrets their choice, but his love for his wife and family keeps him rooted firmly in town. Eager to encourage visitors to stay at his inn, Garridan keeps the prices of his rooms and board low, matching those of the Rusty Dragon (area 37) despite the fact that his accommodations are much cleaner and more spacious. Still, his gruff attitude tends to make his establishment less popular than the Dragon. Garridan is the brother of Sandpoints sheriff, Belor Hemlock, although the two of them are in a long-running feud stemming from what Garridan sees as his brothers complete abandonment of Shoanti tradition.

4. THE WAY NORTH
As with several other buildings in the vicinity, this onestory structure was recently rebuilt after the Sandpoint Fire. Originally a stable, the building has been converted by its owner, an aged but spry gnome named VEZNUTT PAROOH (NG male gnome wizard 2/expert 4), into a cramped and cluttered library to house his tremendous collection of maps and sea charts. Maps of local regions, from the immediate vicinity up to the whole of Varisia and the Storval Plateau, can be purchased from him for prices ranging from 5 gp to 100 gp, depending on the size and level of detail. When not here crafting copies of old maps, Veznutt can usually be found arguing over history with his best friend Ilsoari at Turandarok Academy (area 27).

5. JEWELER
This squat stone building escaped the fire that ravaged northern Sandpoint, much to the relief of its owner, a wildhaired jeweler named MAVER KESK (LG male human expert 3). Maver retains a half-dozen local toughs (LN human warrior 3) as guards, but he has a habit of leaving doors and vaults opena trait his wife PENNAE KESK (LN female human commoner 2) often berates him for publicly.

6. JUNKERS EDGE
Garbage gathered by Gorvis boys (see area 7) is routinely dumped over the edge of this cliff to gather on the beach below. Several of the towns Gozreh worshipers (in particular Hannah Velerin; see area 45) rankle at this practice, but until an equally cost-effective and convenient option is presented, the town council is reluctant to change its ways. In any event, the sea generally makes short work of the junk, ensuring it never piles up too high.
Unknown to the citizens of Sandpoint, another reason the garbage never grows too high is the fact that goblins from the Seven Tooth tribe regularly sneak along the coast to raid the beach for bits of metal, scraps of food, not-quite-broken tools, and other valuable prizes. As a result, the Seven Tooth goblins have made a name for themselves among the local goblin tribes as the best traders.

7. GORVIS SHACK
This dilapidated shack is home to one of Sandpoints few half-orcs, a fat, heavily tattooed lummox named GORVI (CN male half-orc warrior 3). Despite the ramshackle look of his home, Gorvi has made quite a pretty penny for himself serving as Sandpoints dungsweeper, enough that he employs about two dozen vagrants and curs who would otherwise be causing trouble long the boardwalk, paying them regularly in copper to haul one of his distinctive red wheelbarrows through the streets to collect refuse and garbage. Sandpoint pays him handsomely for his services, a job that no one else really wants but everyone wants to see done. Lately, Gorvis been making a menace of himself more than usual, spending evenings down on the boardwalk, harassing women, and raising hackles at the Hagfish (area 33). Mayor Kendra has had to ask him several times to ease up on the drinking and carousing lately, but Gorvi has grown complacent, believing that he wont be run out of town as long as he continues to ensure the streets are clean.

8. SAGE
The sole occupant of this ancient building is an old man named BRODERT QUINK (NG male human expert 7), a balding scholar of Varisian history and engineering. Brodert claims to have spent 2 decades of his youth studying with dwarven engineers at Janderhoff and 3 decades as a
cataloger at the Founders Archive in Magnimar, and is continually baff led and enraged that his learning and obvious intelligence havent afforded him more prestige. Brodert has been studying ancient Thassilonian ruins for the past several years and has recently become obsessed with the Old Light. No one believes his theories that the tower was once a war machine capable of spewing fire to a range of more than a mile.

9. LOCKSMITH
A flamboyant dwarf named VOLIOKER BRISKALBERD (LG male dwarf rogue 2/expert 3) has owned and operated Sandpoints locksmith business since the towns founding. Most of the towns locks were built by Volioker. Hes long been an enemy of the local Sczarni (see area 42), who have used both diplomacy and coercion in their attempts to recruit him to their side. Voliokers
distaste for thievery and scoundrels may have its genesis in his childhood as a street orphan in Magnimar, although hes traditionally close-mouthed about his past. Hes a tremendous fan of the arts, and never misses a new show at the playhouse.

10. SANDPOINT GARRISON
This stone fortress serves double duty as Sandpoints militia barracks and its jail. The jail is located in an underground wing, while the above-ground portion houses the towns guard. Sandpoints town guard consists of a dozen full-time guards (see page 373 for statistics); about twice this many servants and other experts (smiths, cooks, bookkeepers, couriers, and the like) dwell here as well. Guards patrol the city alonetheres generally not much trouble beyond the odd drunk for them to handle, so usually only three or four are on duty at any one time. Sandpoint also maintains a militia of 62 able-bodied men and women (human warrior 1) who are expected to attend training and exercise here at least once a week. This militia can be brought to service in 1d3 hours. The garrison is currently under the watchful eye of Sheriff BELOR HEMLOCK (CG male human fighter 4), a Shoanti who inherited the post of sheriff when the previous holder, Casp Avertin, was murdered by Chopper. Belor saw the town through that last terrible night and is generally held to be the man who stopped Choppers rampage. In the emergency election that followed a week later, the people of Sandpoint made his role official, and Belor became the first Shoanti sheriff of Sandpoint. Honored and eager to live up to Casps legacy, Belor changed his last name from Viskalai to its Chelish translation, Hemlocka choice that hasendeared him to Sandpoints mostly Chelish populace but hasnt sat well with his brother Garridan (see area 3). Belors not-as-secret-as-hed-like romance with
Kaye Tesarani (see area 43) has put further strain on his relationship with his family. The jail below the garrison is generally empty save for a few drunks or Sczarni doing time for some minor crime. Murderers and other hardened criminals generally stay for only a few days before an escort from Magnimar arrives to bring them to trial in the big city. The garrisons jailor is a heavily scarred brute named VACHEDI (CG male human barbarian 3), a Shoanti tribesman who hopes to someday earn enough money to buy back his two sons from Kaer Magan slavers.

11. SANDPOINT TOWN HALL
The majority of the ground floor of this two-story building consists of a meeting hall large enough to seat most of Sandpoints adults, although town meetings have rarely been even half so well attended. The upper floor contains offices and storerooms, while a vault in the basement below has functioned as the town bank for decades. Plans to build a proper bank have been stalled for various reasons since the town was founded. Sandpoints mayor, KENDRA DEVERIN (NG female human aristocrat 4/expert 3), can often be found in this building, tending to the towns needs.

12. SAVAHS ARMORY
The northeast corner of this building bears a few scars from the Sandpoint Fire, but fortunately for its owner, SAVAH BEVANIKY (NG female human fighter 2/rogue 1), the building escaped significant damage. Savahs shop sells all manner of weapons and armor, including several masterwork items and exotic weapons like a spiked chain, a dozen masterwork shuriken, and a +1 repeating crossbow with a darkwood and ivory stock that bears the name Vansaya. Shes not sure what the name meansshe bought the weapon from an adventurer on the way to Riddleport a year ago, and its high price and complexity have ensured its semi-permanent stay in her shop.

13. RISAS PLACE
RISA MAGRAVI (NG female human sorcerer 4) operated this tavern for the first 30 years of Sandpoints history, and even now that shes gone mostly blind in her old age and has left the day-to-day affairs of the job to her three children BESK, LANALEE, and VODGER (NG human
commoner 2), the mysterious Varisian sorcerer remains a fixture of the tavern. Known as much for Risas tales of ancient legends and myths as for its spiced potatoes and cider, this tavern is a favorite of the locals if only because its out-of-the-way location ensures strangers rarely come by.

14. ROVANKY TANNERY
LARZ ROVANKY (LG male human expert 3) runs Sandpoints tannery, situated at the edge of town, with ruthless efficiency. He expects perfection from his workers and his products, and as a esult often works long hours on his own during the stretches when hes temporarily fired the help. His leather and fur goods are of high quality, enough so that locals generally dont mind the extra wait for custom orders while Larz fusses with getting things perfect.

15. RED DOG SMITHY
Named for its owners affection for large red mastiffs, two to three of which can always be seen lounging about nearby, Red Dog Smithy is owned by a bald and powerfully muscled man named
DAS KORVUT (LN male human fighter 1/expert 3). Dass temper is, perhaps, his true claim to famehe has little patience for customers, and even less for everyone else. Sandpoint suffers his foulmouthed attitude and frequent drunken midnight rants because he really does know his job, and as long as hes busy hammering metal, he stays relatively calm and confined to his smithy. The local children have recently been circulating a somewhat cruel rhyme about Das that theyve taken to chanting at hopsquares, a doggerel sure to come to an end once the smith hears it. Here comes crazy-man Das Korvut, Mad as a cut snake in a wagon rut. See how his chops go bouncity-bounce? How many people has he trounced? One! Two! Three! Four

16. THE PILLBUGS PANTRY
Nestled at the base of a cliff and tucked between several old tenements, nothing but a painting of a pillbug perched on a mushroom indicates this building is anything more than yet another home. The proprietor of this establishment is a short, rotund man named ALIVER PILLBUG PODIKER (LE male human alchemist 5), an accomplished herbalist, gardener, and secret poisoner. Although hes of mixed Chelish and Varisian blood, the Sczarni (see area 42) have taken to treating him as a full-blooded Varisian. While his primary source of income is from legitimate sales of medicine and potions, he maintains a healthy side-business selling poison to Sczarni locals as well. Before hell even admit to being a poison merchant, though, a potential customer f irst has to ask him, Have any happy pillbugs turned up lately?

17. BOTTLED SOLUTIONS
This cluttered shop is filled with shelves upon shelves of bottles, bags, and other alchemical containers, some covered with dust and others so new that the pungent stink of their brewing still fills the air. NISK TANDER (NG male half-elf alchemist 1/expert 2) fancies himself a more gifted potion-maker than he really isitems purchased from this shop have a 5% chance of not working as intended, either being subdued, inert, or wildly unpredictable in their actual effects (such as a flask of alchemists fire bursting in a flash of light that acts as a daze spell in a 5-foot-radius, or a vial of antitoxin functioning instead as a vial of acid). A successful DC 25 Craft (alchemy) check can determine whether something purchased at Bottled Solutions will work or not, but Nisk doesnt take kindly to people looking too closely at his wares before they buy.

18. CRACKTOOTHS TAVERN
A particular favorite of patrons of the Sandpoint Theater, Cracktooths Tavern is always full after the latest show at the nearby playhouse lets out. A large stage gives actors, singers, and anyone else the opportunity to show their stuff. Every night a crowd of would-be entertainers packs the taproom in the hopes of being discovered. Owner JESK CRACKTOOTH BERINNI (NG male human expert 3) might look like a thug, but hes actually quite well read and possesses a scathing witnights when he takes the stage to deliver his observations on the political situation in Magnimar are quite popular.

19. HOUSE OF BLUE STONES
This stone building is primarily a single large chamber, the floor decorated with polished blue stones set within winding pathways of reed mats. This structure was built 10 years after Sandpoint was founded by a wandering monk named Enderaki Sorntoday, the monastery is tended by Enderakis daughter, SABYL SORN (LN female human monk 4), her father having passed away 7 years ago. A worshiper of Irori, the god of self-perfection and knowledge, Sabyl maintains a large collection of old books and scrolls in the basement chambers below. She opens both the meditation floor and her library to fellow worshipers, but others must convince her of their good intentions with a successful DC 25 Diplomacy check before shell let them in. Use of Sabyls library grants a +4 bonus on Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (the planes) checks.

20. SANDPOINT GLASSWORKS
One of the oldest industries in town, the Sandpoint Glassworks has been owned by the Kaijitsu family from the towns inception. The glassworking trade has been in the family for generations, and many of their techniquesperfected in distant Minkairesult in dazzling and impressive works that fetch top price among the nobles of Magnimar, Korvosa, and beyond.

21. SANDPOINT SAVORIES
The smells issuing from this bakery fight against the salty tang of the sea every morning except on Sunday. The shop has been owned and operated by the Avertin family for the past 2 decades. ALMA AVERTIN (LG female human expert 7) still hasnt quite recovered from the brutal death of her son Casp several years ago under Choppers blade, and her twin daughters ARIKA and ANEKA (LG female human experts 2) all but run the business these days. Aneka doesnt mind,
but Arika is growing increasingly restless with the job.

22. THE CURIOUS GOBLIN
The sign out in front of this shop shows a wide-eyed goblin reading an upside-down book nearly as tall as him. Inside, this bookshop is a testament to one mans obsession with the printed word. CHASK HALADAN (CG male human bard 3/expert 3) has maintained his love affair with books for nearly 70 years and shows no sign of giving it up anytime soon. His store is surprisingly complete, and while almost all of his wares are far too pricey for any of the locals to shop here with any frequency, a nest egg gathered in his adventurous youth combined with a frugal lifestyle makes the success of his business secondary to his own satisfaction. Several locals, including Brodert Quink (area 8), Sabyl Sorn (area 19), and Ilsoari Gandethus (area 27) can often be found here, either chatting with Chask or sitting in one of several large chairs, reading.

23. SANDPOINT THEATER
Brand-new cathedrals and ancient ruins arent the only incongruities Sandpoint boasts. This massive playhouse, financed entirely by its larger-than-life owner, CYRDAK DROKKUS (CN male human bard 6), features one of the most impressive theaters on this side of Varisiait certainly competes with the playhouses of Magnimar, a fact that Cyrdak takes great pride in, since he was forced to flee that city for mysterious reasons hes eager to hint at but reticent to expound upon (although they certainly involve another Sandpoint local of noteJasper Korvaski). The Sandpoint Theater often showcases local talent, but its the three weekend shows that locals generally look forward to. Cyrdak uses his contacts in Magnimar to great extent, ensuring that the most exciting new productions in the big city are available here as well. Although Cyrdak enjoys flirting with all of Sandpoints young women, his romantic relationship with Jasper (area 40) is one of the towns worst-kept secrets.

24. CARPENTERS GUILD
The vast majority of the buildings in Sandpoint were erected by members of the towns large and eternally busy Carpenters Guild. Currently overseen by Guildmaster AESRICK BATTLEHORN (LG male dwarf expert 5), a dwarf who left his homeland because of his a nearly heretical fondness for working with wood rather than stone, the Sandpoint Carpenters Guild has recently
been accepting a growing number of projects in the outlying farmlands as well as work about town. The guild has been in a minor feud with the Sandpoint Shipyard (area 46) for years, one that most often flares up over which guild has claim to the best lumber from the mill.

25. SANDPOINT LUMBER MILL
This long building was one of the first to be built when Sandpoint was founded. Owned by the industrious Scarnetti family, the mill and its daily operations have recently been left more and more to a pennypinching businessman named BANNY HARKER (NG male human expert 3) and his partner IBOR THORN (NG male human expert 2). Neighbors have been complaining that the two have been running their insidiously noisy logsplitter into the wee hours of the night as they rush to keep up with demand in the face of Magnimars increased hunger for lumber, but harkers influence with the Scarnettis has so far kept any mandates against operating the logsplitter from coming to pass.

26. GENERAL STORE
Owned and operated by VEN VINDER (LN male human commoner 7) and his family, Sandpoints oldest and best-stocked general store has a little bit of everythingfarm equipment, weapons, tack, tools, furniture, food, and even homemade pies baked by Vens wife SOLSTA (LG female human commoner 4). Ven even keeps a shocking supply of alcohol in his basement, although a customer has to ask to see the wine cellar before Venll admit to his special stock. Ven has a particular fondness for bitter grog and rotgut imported from places as far as the orc city of Urglin. His true prides, though, are his daughters, whom he dotes upon. Lately, hes been increasingly distracted by what he believes is a budding romance between his daughter KATRINE (NG female human commoner 1) and that no-good Harker from the lumber mill. Unfortunately, Vens obsession with Katrines nightlife has rendered him all but blind to the shameless actions of his other daughter SHAYLISS (CN female human commoner 1), whose reputation is growing by the month.

27. TURANDAROK ACADEMY
As families thronged to Sandpoint, the town founders quickly came to realize that they needed somewhere to handle the education of children, to house unfortunate orphans, and to busy older children and keep them from becoming delinquents. The answer was the Turandarok Academy. Part school, part orphanage, the academy is run by retired adventurer ILSOARI GANDETHUS (LN male human wizard 4/rogue 2). He volunteered to be the academys headmaster if he could have the basement of the two-story building to himself. The town agreed, and today, the rooms below the Academy are almost a museum of the strange things and trophies Ilsoari has collected over his years. He keeps these chambers locked, but the children who attend classes on the ground floor and the orphans who live on the upper floor have countless stories about whats down there, ranging from a goblin farm to a nest of phantom spiders to the Sandpoint Devil itself. Although the contents are much less sinister (Ilsoari is all too happy to show off his collection of exotic weapons, strange maps, and monster trophies to
anyone who asks nicely), the old wizard does nothing to dissuade the childrens tales.

28. MADAME MVASHTIS HOUSE
Although from outside this appears to be an ancient, decrepit manor house with several rooms, only one person lives in this old buildingancient and mysterious NISKA MVASHTI (N female venerable human druid 3/sorcerer 4/mystic theurge 1). Old even when Sandpoint was founded decades ago, Madame Mvashti (as she prefers to be called) is a Varisian historian and seer,
part of a long tradition of oracles in her family. As with many seers, the current ages unexpected departures from established prophecies have left her with a lifelong sense of brooding worry. She performs most of her readings with harrow cards or carved bones but seems
only very rarely to enjoy casting her predictions. Madame Mvashti had long complained that the
yearly travels of her extended family hurt her bones, and when Sandpoint was founded, as part of the accord with the Sandpoint Mercantile League, the local Varisians demanded a large manor house be built for their respected elder. Once she passed away, the house was to revert to the towns property, but Madame Mvashti has proven exceptionally tenacious and longlived.
She survives primarily on support and volunteer help from local Varisians and her only daughter, KOYAMVASHTI (CG female human cleric of Desna 4), although she spits and curses at those she knows belong to the Sczarni. Druids from the hinterlands make weekly visits to her home, often helping her along on the long walks she still enjoys in the nearby countryside.

29. GROCERS HALL
This buildings facade is open to the air where it faces the market. During the day, bins and trays and tables here are heaped with produce brought in that morning from the outlying farms. Near the back of the store are tools, seeds, feed, tack, and other supplies useful for farming. The other half of this building is filled with living quarters, meeting halls, file rooms, and storage. OLMUR DANVAKUS (LG male half ling expert 4) took up the post of guildmaster here after the previous guildmaster was murdered by Chopper.

30. VERNAHS FINE CLOTHING
RYNSHINN POVALLI (NG female half-elf expert 5) has owned and operated this clothing shop
for the last several years. The only daughter of a kindly woman named Vernah, Rynshinn never knew her father, Iremiel, only that he was killed by goblins less than a week after she was born. At the time, Vernahs tempestuous affair with the mysterious elven bard was the talk of the town. Every year on the anniversary of Rynshinns birth, a small package of elven coins,
medicine, and toys mysteriously appeared somewhere in the upper floors of this building. Vernah always claimed the gifts were placed by Iremiels ghost, but locals generally believe the gifts were granted by one of his living relatives. Rynshinn, for her part, holds out against hope that her father somehow survived and that its him and not his ghost who leaves these mysterious birthday presents. Since her mothers death several years ago during Choppers murder spree, Rynshinn has used much of the money from those gifts to expand her mothers tailoring business, and even founded a guild that brings together dozens of quilters, crafters, sewers, and tailors so they can sell their wares here. Shes looking into opening a shop in Magnimar as well, but has yet to find a partner there whom she trusts. A number of Sandpoints young men idly court Rynshinn, whom many hold to be the towns most beautiful citizen, but to date, she has politely eschewed all possible suitors for reasons she has not shared.

31. WHEENS WAGONS
A lanky man named BILIVAR WHEEN (N male human expert 3) owns this workshop. Bilivar is a down-on-his luck wheelwright whos lately been spending more time at various taverns (especially the Hagfisharea 33) than here workingever since his daughter Tanethia drowned in the Mill Pond last year, his wife VORAH (LN female human commoner 1) has grown more and more shrill and paranoid that her remaining two childrens days are numbered as well. Bilivars been heard to mutter about packing up and skipping town to some of his drinking buddies at the Hagfish, but no one thinks hell really follow through on this plan.

32. SCARNETTI MILL
As with the Sandpoint Lumber Mill, this building is owned by the Scarnettis. All of the flower and grain produced here is supplied by local farmers. Mysterious fires have claimed the Soggy River Mill, the Biston Pond Mill, and most recently the Cougar Creek Mill, leaving Scarnettis the only functioning grain mill in the region. Accusations of Scarnetti-sponsored
arson have been flying high, but the manager of this mill, constantly worried and sneezing COURRIN WHESTERWILL (NG male human expert 2), has gracefully lowered the prices for its use to record lows until the outlying mills can be rebuilt, a gracious move that has alleviated,
to some extent, extensive public outcry.

33. THE HAGFISH
One of Sandpoints most popular taverns, especially among fishermen and gamblers, the Hagfish is also Sandpoints best bet for a good old-fashioned seafood meal. Owned by a gregarious one-legged man named JARGIE QUINN (CG male human rogue 2/expert 2), the Hagfish gets its name from the large glass aquarium that sits behind the bar, the home of a repellent Varisian
hagfish that Jargie affectionately calls Norah (despite the fact that hes had Norah replaced dozens of timesVarisian hagfish dont live all that long in Quinns aquarium). Hanging from a nail next to Norahs tank is a leather pouch bulging with coins: prize money for anyone who can drink down a single tankard of water scooped from Norahs tank. It costs a single silver coin to try, but the trick is that, since shes a hagfish, the water in Norahs tank is thick and horrifically slimy and foultasting. Few can stomach the stuff, but those who do get to keep however many coins have accumulated in the pouch, and then get to carve their names in the ceiling beam above the bar. To date, there are only 28 names carved there, and the Hagfish has been in business for nearly 10 years. But theres certainly more to this tavern than Norah. Jargies game tables are always well attended, with games ranging from cards to checkers to dice to darts. Tall tales are a favorite pastime here, with one popular game called yarning involving seeing how long a local can string along an impromptu fable without contradicting himself. The most popular subject of these tales is traditionally Old Murdermaw, a legendary giant red snapper that might or might not dwell in the depths of the Varisian Gulf. Jargie himself is quite an accomplished yarner, with the ever-changing story of how he lost his leg being his favorite starting point for his tales.

34. VALDEMAR FISHMARKET
Like the Grocers Guild across the market, the facade of this long building is open to the air. Here, locals can shop for the days catch, picking out cod, salmon, tuna, shellf ish, and even the odd octopus for the evenings meal. TURCH STERGLUS (LG male human rogue 1/expert 5), a retired fisherman with a lazy eye and a wild white beard, runs the fishmarket in a lovably crotchety manner, constantly complaining about the weather or the days catch or the antics of local youth, but always packaging his customers purchases with a smile and a wink. The fishmarket itself is owned by the Valdemar family, but most locals act as if the building and business were Turchs, often tipping the lovable old man a few extra coins. Turchs five sons, each smarter than the last, have all made careers working for their father as fish cleaners, haulers, and even cooks.

35. SANDPOINT MARKET
On most days, Sandpoints marketplace is empty save for the odd group of children who enjoy using the wide-open area to play whistleball or other games. Twice each week, the market fills with vendors. At the start of the week, the farmers market radically increases the
daily selection of goods available at the Grocers Hall, while all day at the end of the week, merchants from Magnimar, Galduria, Nybor, Wartle, and beyond take part in the Town Market. Its very rare to see any item worth more than a 500 gp base value go on sale at this
market, but prices are generally 75% of the regular asking price.

36. SANDPOINT MEAT MARKET
Local butcher CHOD BEVUK (NG male human expert 3) runs the Sandpoint Meat Market. Half of this building doubles as a slaughterhouse, with the meat itself put on display for sale in the front half of the market. Most of the meat processed here is from livestock or animals
caught by hunters. Chod still claims to this day that he encountered Chopper several days before he was ultimately caught and that the two of them fought, leaving Chod with one fewer finger, but most locals believe the wound was self-inflicted in an attempt to get attention. Chods penchant for lies and exaggeration in all matters not relating to his business doesnt help lend credence to his version of how he lost the little finger of his left hand.

37. THE RUSTY DRAGON
This large structure is Sandpoints oldest inn, notable for the impressive (and quite rusty) iron dragon that looms on the buildings roof, doubling as a lightning rod and decoration. Owned and operated for the past 6 years by the lovely and popular AMEIKO KAIJITSU (CG
female human aristocrat 1/bard 3/rogue [rake] 1), the Rusty Dragon is not only one of the towns most popular eateries (made so, in large part, by the spicy and exotic food served here), but also a great place to meet visitors from out of town, since most newcomers to Sandpoint come upon this inn first, as the northern stretch of the Lost Coast Road is less traveled. It certainly doesnt hurt that Ameikos beauty is more than matched by her skill
at music, and few are the evenings that pass without at least two or three songs being performed by the talented woman. Some bad blood exists between Ameiko and Cyrdak, and one never seems to miss a chance to badmouth the other, but no one in town really understands the reason behind their rivalry. Of greater concern to Ameiko is her long-running feud with her familyleaving town to become an adventurer scandalized her family enough. But when she retired from adventuring a year later after a disastrous mission (the nature of which she never speaks of ), she returned to Sandpoint and bought and renovated the Rusty Dragonan act that only further scandalized and shamed her father. Ameiko claims not to care about her fathers opinions of her choices, but becomes evasive when anyone asks her why she gave up the
adventuring life. Some believe she has a secret lover in town, while others theorize that something happened on her last adventure that took the bravery out of her. In any event, the Rusty Dragon is probably the most adventurer-friendly establishment in town, with its biquitous Help Wanted board near the bar and Ameikos policy of discounting rooms for any who tell exciting adventure stories.

38. GOBLIN SQUASH STABLES
The sign above this door perpetuates one of the greatest fears of the lowly goblinbeing trampled underfoot by a horse. The stables are tended by a retired hunter named DAVIREN HOSK (N male human ranger 4), whose hatred of goblins is nearly legendary in Sandpoint. In a somewhat grisly display, over the entrance to the stables covered barn is his collection
of goblin ears: preserved and nailed to three different rafters, each bearing the goblins name burned into the leathery fleshmostly because Daviren knows that writing down a goblins
name is one of the worst things you can do to desecrate its memory. The bitter rangers pride and joy is a large glass bottle filled with brine in which hes preserved the body of Chief Whartus of the now-extinct (due in large part to Daviren) Bonegrinder Tribe.

39. TWO KNIGHT BREWERY
While Sandpoints taverns offer a wide variety of spirits, they all proudly serve the mead, ale, and rum brewed here at the Two Knight Brewery. The brewery was established by two brothers (both worshipers of Abadar and cousins of Mayor Deverin) only a few years after Sandpoint was founded, and their expertise at brewing has only increased over the years. Tragically, Wade Deverin was one of the first of Choppers victims, a murder that has shaken the faith of his brother, GAVEN DEVERIN (LG human male paladin 2/expert 3). Locals whisper that since Wades death, the brew from here simply hasnt tasted as good, but they would never say something to this effect to Gavens face.

40. SANDPOINT MERCANTILE LEAGUE
This large building serves many purposes. One can book passage on a ship bound for other ports, arrange for caravans or carriages for overland travel, or send messages to folk in town or as far away as Korvosa or even Riddleport. Inquiries into land ownership, building
construction, and establishing new businesses, both in Sandpoint proper and in the surrounding hinterlands, must begin their processes of official foundation here. Although ownership of the league remains split evenly between Sandpoints four noble families, few of them take part anymore in the actual day-to-day business, leaving such matters in the capable hands of SIR JASPER KORVASKI (LG male human paladin 3/expert 1). In his younger years, Jasper was a paladin of Abadar, and although hes long since given up the more dangerous lifestyle of a crusader, he remains loyal and devout. Despite his best efforts, his romance with Cyrdak
Drokkus (area 23) has become one of Sandpoints worst-kept secrets. The Scarnettis, easily Sandpoints most conservative and least open-minded family, claim to find the rumors of this
relationship scandalous and offensive, but its unclear whether theyre more offended by the
relationship itself or by the fact that the majority of Sandpoint is so accepting of it. In any event, the Scarnettis have been doing their best to make things difficult for Jasper in an attempt to not-so-subtly convince him to move back to Magnimar, but the support of the other three families has, so far, kept the Scarnettis from becoming too obnoxious.

41. SANDPOINT BOUTIQUE
This large boutique and shop sells all manner of clothing, weapons, toys, artwork, books, and tools imported from throughout the world, although most of the wares here are Varisian in nature. The place is owned by HAYLISS KORVASKI (LN female human cleric 2/expert 2), who is, like her brother Jasper, a devout worshiper of Abadar. Yet unlike her brother, her temper
isnt balanced by a desire to keep everyone happy. Hayliss isnt afraid of making enemies and wears her disdain for the Scarnettis on her sleeve. Shes even gone as far as sometimes upcharging her goods for members of the Scarnetti family, in spite of Mayor Deverins repeated requests to keep the peace.

42. FATMANS FEEDBAG
If the Hagfish is Sandpoints most popular tavern, Fatmans Feedbag is its most notorious. Bar fights are common, and Sheriff Hemlock typically has to come down here two or three times a week to sort them out when they grow particularly violent or loud. The majority of the clientele here are Varisian scoundrels or less-than-reputable sailors. Most believe this tavern is owned and operated by an enormous man named GRESSEL TENNIWAR (CN male human rogue 2/expert 1), but in fact the owner is a lanky thug named JUBRAYL VHISKI (NE male human rogue 7), one of the Feedbags regulars. Jubrayl is also the leader of the local gang of Sczarni, an extended network of Varisian thieves, highwaymen, con artists, graverobbers, smugglers, and murderers. Nearly two dozen of the Varisians in Sandpoint are Sczarni as well, all cruel and self-serving men and women who take care to maintain respectable jobs as laborers, fishermen, and hunters, but who draw their true income taking part in various scams and stunts. Sheriff Hemlock suspects that Jubrayl is the local leader, and would like nothing more than to bring him in, but the Sczarni are experts at walking the line between legalities and taking the blame for their direct superiors. So while Sheriff Hemlock has sent many of Jubrayls boys to jail over the last several years, hes never even come close to the ringleader himself, much to the continued amusement of Jubrayl.

43. THE PIXIES KITTEN
Many of Sandpoints crasser locals have a much more colorful name for this establishment, but KAYE TESARANI (CG female human rogue 3/sorcerer 1) runs the town brothel with class and distinguished grace. She pays her girls and boys quite well, and the three Shoanti bouncers
she employs (CG human male barbarian 3) are more than enough to handle troublemakers. Although
prostitution isnt illegal in Sandpoint, the Scarnettis have long lobbied for it to be outlawed, publicly condemning the Kitten as a place where vice and criminal activity can take root. Behind closed doors, however, Jubrayl has tried for the last several years to get in on the brothel business himself, but Kayes notso-secret friendship (and romance) with the towns
sheriff make this a delicate, long-term goal for the Sczarni at best.

44. THE FEATHERED SERPENT
This cramped and cluttered shop smells of a strange mixture of incense, spice, and dust. Its sole proprietor, VORVASHALI VOON (LN male human wizard 2/rogue 2/expert 2), an exotic-looking character with bright blue eyes, long red hair, and almost bronze-colored skin, is gregarious and excited about every customer. Not everything in his shop is for sale, rendering the shops eclectic collection of strange relics, statues, and monument fragments part museum. Vorvashalis stock changes constantly, as his dozens of contacts from Magnimar come in weekly to buy and trade stock. Adventurers seeking magic items and other tools of the trade can f ind what theyre looking for here more often than not.

45. HANNAHS
While Abstalar Zantus (area 1) does his best to take care of Sandpoints truly sick and needy, he cant help everyone. For minor aches, pains, and illnesses, most of Sandpoints citizens depend on HANNAH VELERIN (NG female elf cleric of Gozreh 3/expert 1). Hannah spends most of her mornings out in the surrounding wilds, gathering herbs or simply enjoying Gozrehs bounty. In the afternoons, she returns to her shop and home here to prepare edicines and receive patients. Hannahs ironically the one to go to when one either wants to end a pregnancy or needs a midwife to aid in a birth; Hannah encourages all of the women she sees to carry to term, and advises the use of pinberry extract to young women as a way to prevent
any unwanted pregnancies from happening in the first place, but in cases where theres no other option, her other services are discreet and confidential.

46. SANDPOINT SHIPYARD
The southern facade of this long building is open to Sandpoint Harbor, allowing its small army of shipwrights, ropemakers, and sailmakers to work their trade in one of four dry docks right on the shore. The shipyard is owned by the Valdemars, with BELVEN VALDEMAR (NG male human aristocrat 1/expert 5), old Ethrams eldest son, overseeing the constant work here. Belven is a handsome and quite available bachelor, but his dedication to his craft and family
have so far left him little time to entertain the dozens of young women whove been trying to catch his eye for the past several years.

47. VALDEMAR MANOR
This manor house commands a breathtaking view of the town of Sandpoint and the harbor below, as befits the home of the family most connected to the towns shipbuilding and fishing industries. The family itself remains under the patriarchal rule of old ETHRAM VALDEMAR (NG male human aristocrat 5/expert 2), the only one of the original members of the Sandpoint
Mercantile League who is still alive. Ethrams years are numbered, though, for the old man has a persistent lung infection that keeps coming back, no matter how often the family pays to have it cured. 48 SCARNETTI MANOR The Scarnettis are Sandpoints most notorious noble
family, and many of Sandpoints elderly Varisian locals still havent forgotten or forgiven Alamon Scarnettis assault on their people more than 40 years ago, even with Alamon 20 years in the ground at the Sandpoint Cemetery. The Scarnetti family, now headed by Alamons only surviving son TITUS SCARNETTI (LN male human aristocrat 6), controls Sandpoints mills and the lumber industry. Their control over the lumber the Valdemars need for their enterprises is not lost on the Scarnettis, and they use this fact as often as possible to leverage Valdemar support. The Scarnettis are easily Sandpoints most traditional family, who cling to old Chelish values that are, in many cases, outdated today.

49. KAIJITSU MANOR
This manor is the smallest of the four noble houses overlooking Sandpoint, yet the Kaijitsus
are perhaps the richest family in town. What this manor lacks in stature and size it more than makes up for in the exotic and impressive furnishings within. Lonjiku Kaijitsu has carried on his fathers proud work as glassmaker, and the Sandpoint Glassworks is perhaps the towns most prosperous business, with its products regularly shipped as far as Korvosa. Lonjikus accomplishments are all the more impressive when one takes into account that he and his family are relative newcomers to Varisia, the survivors of an exiled family from Minkai who fled over the Crown of the World a half century ago for unknown reasons. Lonjiku was born in Magnimar and has never visited his motherland, but he carries memories of its wonders in the form of stories told to him by his now-deceased parents. Yet for all of his success at business, Lonjiku has found the role of father
to be one hes particularly ill suited for. His eldest son Tsuto, in addition to being proof of his wifes affair with an unknown elf, left the region several years ago after an argument that resulted in Lonjiku striking his son with his cane. His eldest daughter Ameiko shamed him
not only by becoming an adventurer, but also by opening and running a tavern and flophousehardly womens work, hes fond of telling anyone wholl listen. Of course, those who know Lonjiku know his short temper is his real problem.

50. DEVERIN MANOR
Living within the largest manor, the Deverins have traditionally held leadership roles in Sandpoint. Old Amos Deverin served as the towns first mayor for 23 years, and his son Fenchus served as its second. Both Deverins perished after unfortunate accidents (Amos was trampled by a runaway horse on Festival street and Fenchus was killed by a snakebite while on a boar hunt), leaving Amoss youngest daughter as the heir to the family fortune and a likely candidate for mayor. KENDRA DEVERIN (NG female human aristocrat 4/expert 3) didnt initially want the job, but after she was nominated for the role by her close friend Casp Avertin, she won the election by a landslide, something her primary opponent in the election, Titus Scarnetti, has never quite come to terms with. For some time there was talk of her and Casp becoming wife and husband, but Casps death at Choppers hands cut that short. Kendras recovered now from the shock, but has put aside all interest in romance for politics. She shares this manor with her brothers rather large family, and although her sister-in law Vana constantly complains about needing even more space and luxuries, Kendra has done a saintly job so far in keeping her temper under control.



Player
Character
Race
Class

Zero Prime
Alexej Vladislav
Human
Wizard

Bunny Commando
Lysander
Human
Fighter

Stack
Jon Green
Human
Druid

Farmerbink
Jannis Sotheby
Human
Cleric



No Longer With us
Player
Character
Race
Class

Selion
Kashabhamby (Kash)
Gnome
Alchemist

10mac
Rasxim Warcryntover
Gnome
Rogue




IC thread

Please post Your character sheet, background etc... An image if you have one and select you speech colour. Then head to the IC and introduce yourself.

----------


## stack

Jon Green will speak in dark red, because if he doesn't, I will forget and do it anyway.
*Spoiler: Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Jon's family were woodcutters that dwelt outside Sandpoint, but were killed by goblin raiders when he was young. He managed to flee into the wild. He would have perished quickly, but was found and taken in by a hermit, Karn Clearsky. This hermit taught him the ways of the wild, how to survive. Of course, a hermit can have odd ideas about child-rearing, so Jon had an interesting time of it, coming close to perishing more than once, as far as he knew at the time, anyway. As he learned more he gained insight into his master's methods. When he was old enough, they parted ways and he took service with an itinerant priest of Erastil, adding to his knowledge of nature, crops, and weather. They roamed many miles, making circuits out to the farthest villages and farms, healing and teaching.

He has kept up this life in his own right, sorting out trouble for the small folk with a bit of nature magic and a a heavy staff, trying to stay one step ahead of whatever the next trouble will be. He keeps in contact with others of his old mentors circle, druids and rangers in the region, though only loosely, given the habits of such types. He is welcome many places, but calls no town home.

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

Jon is a burly figure, tall and broad, blessed with both muscle and a healthy bit of padding. His frizzy read-brown beard would impress a dwarf, his cheeks are round and ruddy, his unrefined peasant features open and guileless. He wears a wide-brimmed tan hat to shade his deep blue eyes from the sun. A broad black belt overtop his blue coat struggles against his girth, the coat covering the rough-stitched hide beneath. A walking stick is ever in his hand, solid oak and worn smooth at the top from long use. His boots may once have been tan, but are so patched and travel stained that one can't be sure. he has a spring in his step and a smile on his face, quick with his booming laugh. He is given to singing with more volume than talent, reckoning that birds don't bother with reading notes and such, so why should he?

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Jon is a merry fellow, quick to laugh and joke, fast to make friends with any he passes. He believes in helping others as much as he is able, devoting his life to helping farmers and hunters find balance and success in their pursuits without harming nature. He does not place nature above the needs of people, though he has no use for great cities or empires. He loves the simple pursuits of life, family and friends, hard work, hearty food.

His boisterous good nature does not mean he is loath to confront evil; indeed he is a vigorous defender and sharp teacher, equally ready to bludgeon bandits or rap troublemakers across the backside with his walking stick. He keeps a special watch out for goblins and the stranger monsters that haunt the wild and trouble peaceable folk. He draws his examples from the world around him, preferring to use familiar imagery instead of high reasoning in an argument.

Nature is his temple, the green and sun all he needs to rejoice, singing merrily as he walks.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Lysander will speak in *dark green*.

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show




*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Lysander was born in Magnimar, his parents living in the Underbridge district in a shack with two other families - safety in numbers, after all. The Shadow of Magnimar had poverty, violence, degradation and hunger to spare; Lysander and his brother and sister could just sit at the window and look at the light in the distance, longing for the warm caress of the Sun and the riches of the people that lived under its light. While the youngling wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed, he had keen instinct and rapidly held fast to a winning strategy: find the biggest and meanest group in the Underbridge and join them; even if his parents had difficulties in making ends meet, he slowly but steadily managed to earn enough to provide for all of them - they weren't rich by any means whatsoever, but had enough to not go hungry. 

The Longknives, that was the name of the gang Lysander joined, shaped the young boy into a thug and a bully; he was initially just a lookout for the shady activities of the gang but the more Lysander grew the more responsibilities he got - transporting goods, collecting protection money, threatening people who wouldn't pay he gang its due and so on. He made other miserable, but he didn't ever thought another life was possible - until one day someone decided to make his life miserable. The Longknives weren't the only gang in the Underbridge, and they weren't certainly the most dangerous; that dubious honour went to the Tower Girls, an all-female gang with ties with the Sczarni. Long story short, the Longknives crossed the Tower Girls and the Tower Girls trounced the Longknives without much trouble.

Lysander survived the massacre, but knew his time in the Underbridge was at an end; the people he threatened and beat were itching for revenge and running away was the safest course of action. He knew, however, that he had to find another group of people that would protect him and after a while he found exactly what he needed: the City Guard of Magnimar. While patrolling the city was at times dangerous, he had power and respect and the sense of camaraderie he felt in the Guard was something new for him - the other guardsman had truly his back and more than once some of them saved his life; he even had more money than ever, eventually dawning on him that the Longknives just used him for their own convenience. Even though he sent some money to his family still in the Underbridge, he had few contacts with them - until one day, his sister went to his house with a proposal Lysander couldn't refuse

During the years Lysander spent with the Guard, his sister joined the Tower Girls and had ambitions of rising in the ranks and thought of using her brother to help her in her criminal activities; with honeyed words she convinced Lysander in lending a hand - not too much, mostly just telling her when and where the Guard would try to intervene to stop the Tower Girls' dealings and being handsomely to do it. Even though Lysander had taken to his liking being a Guard, his selfish nature didn't change that much - deal was good and in the end she was his sister. Months passed, however, and his sister kept asking more and more until the Guard discovered what he was doing -  it was a shame, but a shame the Guard preferred to kept secret. Lysander struck another deal: he would just go away, keeping his mouth shut and he wouldn't have to spend years in the Pediment Building; it was exile, but certainly better than prison.

He ended up in Sandpoint, far enough to be sure no one could know him; penniless, he started doing some mercenary work for whoever was willing to pay but always keeping to himself and spending most of his time at the Rusty Dragon, brooding about his failures.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

While he's not the kind of going out of his way to hurt someone, Lysander has a selfish streak that he doesn't care to hide - he cares about himself first and foremost. He's however quite willing to play along with others if he believes he can earn something from it - be it money, fame or even just someone that would watch his back. He has a pragmatic demeanor and doesn't like violence that much, even if he's quite good at it: if can get what he wants with words, he's quite happy to use them instead of his sword. Lysander's pragmatism also means he's willing to engage in activities others may find despicable, if these activities are (what he believes) the best way to get what he wants.

While Lysander may seem uncaring at first, truth is he's haunted by his past failures. He would like to find some sort of redemption, to feel good about himself even for one day; he's however so jaded that fails to see that his own behaviour, his own selfishness is stopping him from moving away from his past

----------


## stack

We ended up with two evils and two CN? While theoretically workable, it doesn't bode well.

----------


## Zero Prime

Introducing ... *Alexej Vladislav*

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show




*Spoiler: Background*
Show




> While not ethnically a Varisian, you have been raised among Varisians and they consider you one of their own. Furthermore, you managed to get in good with a group of Sczarni and consider them your new family. After being run out of the last place your Sczarni family camped, you tracked down a friend of the family in SandpointÂa ruthless thug named Jubrayl Vhiski at the Fatman's Feedbag. During your time with the Sczarni, you learned a few tricks of the trade.


Alexej was born in a small village nestled into the craggy foothills of the Kodar Mountains in southern Irrisen, less than one hundred farmers, herders, and woodsmen, populated the small village and it's out lying farms.  Eight or nine families at most, but bound by blood, family and community, a harsh childhood, but not without it's bright points, childhood friends, exploring the nearby forests and rivers, even in the bitter winter that holds Irrisen in it's neverending grasp.

Much of his life was to change when, at 13 years, the Iron Wind descended on the families of Raven's Fjord, a group of Slave Traders, whose loyalty was pledged to the Witch Queens of old.  Supplying slave, servants, and soldiers to those who chafed under the rule of Queen Anastasia's rule, and awaited the Baba Yaga's return.  Sensing the potential of this farmer's son, Maester Immaldur Skaald, a wizard and enchantment specialist, ensorcelled the lad, taking him as apprentice.  Bound by powerful enchantments, Alexej fitted his own family with slave collars and manacles, his mind recoiling in horror as his body obeyed Skaald's vicious whims.

The slavers returned to their camp in the Hoarwood forest, a train of slaves from several small villages, similar to Alexej's, trailing behind them.  Once returned to the base camp, Alexej's conditioning continued, under cruel rituals that deprived him of his free will, causing him to enact pain on the unwilling, suffering upon the unfit, and death to those that attempted the greatest of crimes, to flee.  For four years, Alexej served as Immaldur's apprentice, learning arcane theory, gestures, and rituals, while serving as an enforcer, tasked with conditioning the slaves, shattering their free will, both physically and mentally, so they would become subservient to Immaldur, and their eventual owners.

Alexej was a voracious student, devouring his arcane studies, and proving himself very adept at the manipulation of arcane and eldritch rituals, formulae, and patterns.  Immaldur recognized, in Alexej, the quest for power, for knowledge, and so became somewhat lax in his application of enchantments across the young man's mind.  What he didn't know, what Aeryn kept carefully guarded and locked in the deepest recesses of his consciousness, was a burning hatred for what Immaldur had turned him in to.  He pursued the arcane arts with such drive because he wished to destroy his Maester, to strip flesh from bone, and grind bone to powder with powerful evocations, and so he hid his hatred, and learned from the man whom had tainted and destroyed everything he had ever loved.

He was, however, not an unintelligent man, for Immaldur's power dwarfed his own, so he made preparations to flee, to conduct his own research, to master the arts, vowing to return when his own powers were a match for the Maester's and he could avenge the death of his family, and the atrocities he had been forced to commit under Immalduur's compulsions.  While the Iron Wind travelled the border of the Lands of the Linnorm Kings, an engagement with King Thira Ash-Eyes and her shield maidens provided Alexej the opportunity he needed to flee.  The Iron Wind forced to flee, Alexej was captured by the Shield Maiden's, and enslaved by the court of King Thira.  He served the court of Kalsgard for a year and a day, eventually earning the status of a freeman, upon doing so he travelled west, eventually booking passage across the Shining Sea to the ports of Varisia.

Immaldur had long thought that ancient secrets, and hidden power, were contained in the ruins of the Thassilonian Empire, and so Alexej sought to discover those secrets, to take that power for himself, to better prepare himself to confront his former Maester.  Upon disembarking in Korvosa, he was greeted by the splendor and sprawl of a major metropolis, the like of which he had never been witness to, in his young life.  Kisalya Miricea, a pledge to the Sczarni family, spotted the new comer, and quickly purloined from him, a leather bound tome, that appeared to be of some significant worth.  Deprived of his collected research, Alexej could only begin to investigate the city, dejected lost, he booked a room at a dockside inn, and drank himself to oblivion.

Kisalya brought the tome to her uncle, Yanoro Djordji, the patron of the Korvosa Sczarni family, inspected it, realizing not only it's worth, but it's value to the man deprived of it.  He had his niece approach Alexej, to arrange a meeting, as he hoped to be able to employ an arcane specialist into his family, for that could be an asset his rivals did not possess.  Alexej quickly found himself indebted to the Sczarni, however, unlike Immaldur's arcane enchantments, or Ashe Eyes manacles, this was something of a ... partnership.  For the next five years he worked with Uncle Djordji, confidence games, extortion, and some less savory acts earned the family much in the way of coin and respect within the local area.  The criminality of the acts had little impact on Alexej, for it was not slavery, torture, or worse, their victims were deprived of their coin, of their possessions, but rarely of their lives.  Using his split of Sczarni profits, Alexej funded his research, growing in his knowledge and understanding of the arcane arts.

So when Uncle Djordji needed someone to travel to Sandpoint, to reach out to Jubrayl Vhiski, he choose Alexej Vladislav, because when you want a job done right, you go with your best.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Alexej is a determined young man, who has seen, and participated in his share of horrors.  Even though his crimes were committed while under the compulsions of Maester Skaald, he carries the atrocities with him to this day, causing him to view most situations with a bitter, jaded, sarcasm.  Incredibly slow to trust, he is absolutely loyal to those he chooses to call friend, or family.  Once his mind is set to a course of action, he is determined, stubborn, and driven to see it through to it's inevitable conclusion.

Alexej is an atheist, not because he doesn't believe the gods exist, but because he feels the worship of those gods is not worth the time, given their capricious and uncaring nature.  There is an undercurrent of anger and aggression in his dealings with those of higher status or station.  Nor is he one to overlook the hardships imposed on the common class by those who would place themselves above them.

A jaded and bitter young man, having witnessed and participated in horrors that he refuses to speak of.  He is not one to use polite words, is blunt, stubborn, and direct, even to the point of insulting.


Maybe someone will rub off on Alexei ... he's just out for securing power for himself, and for his own plans of vengeance, at the moment.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hiya, gents!  Jannis Sotheby reporting for service, er, duty?  Uh...  I'm here to help!"  

If Alexej has claimed the plum color, I'll figure something else out.  It's hard to tell in the dark. XD

----------


## Bunny Commando

> "Hiya, gents!  Jannis Sotheby reporting for service, er, duty?  Uh...  I'm here to help!"  
> 
> If Alexej has claimed the plum color, I'll figure something else out. It's hard to tell in the dark. XD


No worries, they're different colours.
Zero Prime's #4B0082, yours is #800080.

----------


## 10mac

Hi All! First of all I want to thank DrK for selecting my character.
Im very happy to start this adventure with you!

I will post my sheet and character description on Monday since this weekend I have poor internet access. I hope this will not be a problem.

Regards.

----------


## Selion

Kashabhamby (Nickname Kash)

My Character will talk in light green
I used the previous background as a personality description and wrote a  more story-centered background

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show





https://ibb.co/5vB3Nc0





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


- To be read after Rasxim Warcryntover background-

My brother already told you how boring our birthplace was and why we moved from there. 
If you are not a fanatic of details you could just stop there, it's often more commendable ignoring the hidden truth. 
In youthhood I always tried to profit the most from the environment in order to satisfy my curiosity and feed my knowledge.
While my brother was busy getting involved with inconclusive quarrels for his own profit, I began my studies.
I had the first tries on small animals, whatever I found unattended became my subject, we lived in a small town, 
it's easy to cover the disappearance of a lamb or a rabbit, there are foxes, wolves in the wood and even stranger creatures, it's 
likely that sometimes they trespass the village borders.
The disappearance of a human is a more delicate matter to handle, though, but I had to cross that boundary. 
For my first try I used a little squabble concerning my brother, he wanted to buy something from a guy... oh, I forgot exactly what, I just remember that the whole thing was shady, and that there was a contender in the deal.
I helped my brother, I made him pour a little dose of poison in the contestant's beer, not meant to harm seriously the man, but enough to incapacitate him for the day and make him lose the bargain. What a caring brother I am!
The next step, however, was extremely dangerous, I had to mess with a human body to a point that I could not allow them to live and tell the story.
I used a festival to cover my actions, the town population would have doubled for a few days, with a large number of strangers I hoped I would not have been the prime suspect.
I selected my specimen with extremely care, a young, beautiful lady, she will be missed a lot. I kidnapped her, tied her and gave her multiple doses of whatever I need to test.
I wrote on my book every moaning, every lesion, every symptom, then I cut her with the extract of an extremely dangerous centipede, and watched her die.
Oh, I've not done anything more than what was strictly necessary, I'm not a sadist! I'm a scientist! Her death could save lives in the future, or even the whole world, who knows...  
Anyway, I had to flee from the town, as expected I was not a suspect, but better not being around, given the opportunity. I knew my brother wished to travel to more interesting places, so we leaved the village with a caravan, destination Sandpoint, home of future adventures, researches, and unfortunate deaths. 




*Spoiler: Personality*
Show



My twin brother, the dumb one, if someone would have trouble in telling us apart, is writing on his diary right now, he's likely boasting his manipulative skills in social situations.
What he ignores, or maybe he knows perfectly in some hidden sides of his mind, is that he's a mere tool, I'm the mastermind, and unfortunately the scope of my desires is much wider, and dangerous, than his.
Don't misunderstand me, I love my brother, or, more precisely, I love him more in respect of the rest of the world, which could just burn tomorrow for what it matters, better if with flashy explosions and bright colors.
He's also quite useful, he's a natural born troublemaker, so a little push is often enough to make us both land in some interesting situations, which is basically everything I crave:
to force reality in producing unexpected phenomena, which I could study, which I could test, and modify, and make them my own.
After all, what is reality? If a poison could change a man's temper and turn a saint into a murderer, if a spell could change a man's perception and make a rotten town look like a metropolis, it doesn't matter what is the truth and what is the appearance, what it really matters is that whatever I look on is fascinating.

----------


## stack

Looking at Kash's background. I question how this can even work. Chaotic evil psycho gnome is an encounter or a villain for a chapter, not a party member.

----------


## Selion

> Looking at Kash's background. I question how this can even work. Chaotic evil psycho gnome is an encounter or a villain for a chapter, not a party member.


I think my character will be an egocentric without any principle, but he's not a psychopath nor a fool, he'll avoid committing atrocities in public or just in front of people he knows would disagree, he will instead cure his own interests and experiment his formulas with monster slaying.
Furthermore, I think an evil person is still capable of affection toward selected people.
EDIT: BTW if the general consensus is that this character is unplayable I can tone it down, just let me know

----------


## DrK

> Looking at Kash's background. I question how this can even work. Chaotic evil psycho gnome is an encounter or a villain for a chapter, not a party member.


My assumption is that no matter the back ground in the game he will find reasons (either real or feigned) to work alongside the party without going off on a murder spree

----------


## Selion

> My assumption is that no matter the back ground in the game he will find reasons (either real or feigned) to work alongside the party without going off on a murder spree


Yes, I'll find reasons, eventually even excuses,  to stick with the party, I don't think it will be that hard finding a personal gain out of every situation, especially in a typical Adventure Path. It's not excluded that my character could be even emotionally involved with someone in the party, being evil doesn't mean necessarily being impervious to positive emotions.

----------


## Bunny Commando

IMHO, it would be helpful if stack could share with us what they believe could happen that would spoil their fun.
Yes, there are two evil party members. But they are characters under our - mine and Selion's - control. It matters little what's written on the character sheet, what really matters is how Selion and I will roleplay our characters.
So if stack has fears that having evil party members will ruin the game, I would appreciate if they could tell us so that we may hopefully allay those fears.

--------

Unrelated: DrK, should we roll initiative here or in the IC thread?

----------


## DrK

> Unrelated: DrK, should we roll initiative here or in the IC thread?


For the first encounter as the goblins have been singing and causing chaos it's the party to go so initiative not needed this time

Normally I'll roll and then do "fast players" / enemies / "slow players" but I normally take player groups just posting when they can and I'll sort it out rather than strict turn order

----------


## Bunny Commando

> For the first encounter as the goblins have been singing and causing chaos it's the party to go so initiative not needed this time
> 
> Normally I'll roll and then do "fast players" / enemies / "slow players" but I normally take player groups just posting when they can and I'll sort it out rather than strict turn order


Oh, all right. Thanks!

----------


## 10mac

*Sorry for being late, my darling. I know how to be forgiven*
Rasxim Warcryntover said .

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show






*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Dear diary, I'll tell you about me. I was born in Fasten, a small village of nearly 500 people from a modest and honest family. Second of four children. Even as a child I was not satisfied with the modest village life. I tried to take advantage of the little quarrels between schoolmates, where I didn't study much for the truth. I was much more interested in interactions between people than books and notions, how boring!
My favorite place was the village store. I spent my days looking at the thousand oddities and the thousand objects they contained. I was also attracted by the many people who came there to buy items, it almost seemed to me that they often didn't understand the value of what they were buying.
As I got older, my schoolmates began to dislike me: too often I had exploited some of their weaknesses and beliefs to pit them against each other, sometimes to earn some small rewards but more and more often just for the nice to see them fight for no real reason.
Truth be told, the only two things I've always liked about Fasten are the extravagant style and the many people who passed by to buy and sell wares.
As I got older, I spent more and more time at the Third Pike, the village inn. Most of the time I drank and shared stories with patrons, especially foreigners - they were far more interesting. Moreover, with foreigners I could easily practice my favorite sport: making myself a drinking partner, friend, confidant (depending on the amount of alcohol ingested by both) and exploiting the situation to deceive them. Often I was able to sell him insignificant items at disproportionate prices taken almost free the same day at the village store. I didn't do it to get rich, most of the time I spent the money I earned on alcohol, good clothes and company.
But as I got older, I realized that I couldn't continue living in Fasten. The village was too small and too uninteresting compared to the rest of the world and the stories I heard from those who came from far away. My family now considered me a degenerate, an inept compared to my "splendid" brothers. They studied and behaved "well", not like me who did nothing but get into trouble. The only one I was comfortable with was my twin brother: Kash. He was a scholar but he liked to apply the results in strange and very interesting alchemical concoctions. Often we managed to join forces and we went together to have fun: I lured unsuspecting rich people and thanks also to Kash's concoctions I was able to trick them and rob them at best.
At the age of 21 I decided that my time in Fasten was over, I had to leave, no matter where. Kash agreed with me. We took as much money home as possible, drawing on our parents' reserves. We went to the Third Pike and lured a group of passing strangers. I invented a story, a beautiful story according to which I had very rich and influential connections in the city they were headed to (coincidentally): Sandpoint. I used some of the stories I'd heard in the pub over the years to spice up my story with plausible details and, of course, they believed me. We joined their party and took advantage of the passage to this new city never seen before.
Once we got to Sandpoint, we immediately found ourselves very well. The city was large and there was everything. Above all, there was no forced goodness typical of Fasten, for us it was perfect. We managed with some excuse to disengage from the group of the trip and we began to live by expedients. Our favorite targets were wealthy people, not too rich not to make us powerful enemies. We lived on their backs until we were bored. Before leaving their graces, we always managed to steal some coins and jewels that we found in their homes. We sold most of them to make money while the most beautiful or extravagant ones we wore and used.
As the years went by, I improved my techniques more and more to cheat others. I do not hide the fact that in addition to deceptions and persuasive techniques, I also made use of intimidation. I am like that, when I want something I do everything to get it and I don't really care if my actions are considered fair or legal. The pleasure and the feeling of omnipotence that I feel when my plan is successful is priceless, I would not change this feeling with all the gold in the world (which I would so much waste on good alcohol, beautiful clothes and dissolute companies).
I have lived with my brother in Sandpoint for years. I don't know where the future will take me, but one scam at a time I would love to travel the world as much as possible.



*Spoiler: Personality*
Show


Rasxim is a gnome with a strong personality. Eccentric, protagonist, he loves interacting with others and manipulating the emotions of others. Rasxim is hyperactive and easily bored, always looking for new thrills and adventures.
He has a very strong bond with his twin brother Kash and would not part with him for the world.

----------


## DrK

ref saves (2d20)[*5*][*6*](11)

----------


## DrK

rolls for gnome
tumble (1d20+7)[*13*]
Attack (1d20+7)[*8*] dam (1d6+4)[*5*] possible sneak (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Selion

Hi, a little rule clarification.
Light crossbows are stated as 2 handed weapons, I guess I need two hands just to use them, I think I should be able to hold the crossbow with one hand and use the other hand to perform other actions, then reload the crossbow taking the grip with two hands.

Would I've been able to:
1) launch a bomb 
2) reload the crossbow
3) attack with the crossbow (with a -5 penalty)

?

----------


## stack

> Hi, a little rule clarification.
> Light crossbows are stated as 2 handed weapons, I guess I need two hands just to use them, I think I should be able to hold the crossbow with one hand and use the other hand to perform other actions, then reload the crossbow taking the grip with two hands.
> 
> Would I've been able to:
> 1) launch a bomb 
> 2) reload the crossbow
> 3) attack with the crossbow (with a -5 penalty)
> 
> ?


*Release* [free action]
Manipulate
You release something youre holding in your hand or hands. This might mean dropping an item, removing one hand from your weapon while continuing to hold it in another hand, releasing a rope suspending a chandelier, or performing a similar action. Unlike most manipulate actions, Release does not trigger reactions that can be triggered by actions with the manipulate trait (such as Attack of Opportunity).

If you want to prepare to Release something outside of your turn, use the Ready activity.

Wielding Items
Releasing a hand is a free action, adding a hand is an interact action. 

Reload
"Switching your grip to free a hand and then to place your hands in the grip necessary to wield the weapon are both included in the actions you spend to reload a weapon."

So I think your sequence works, but only because of the last bit about gripping the weapon being part of the reload action.

----------


## DrK

Yes. I'd agree, the free hand is more to do with wielding other items or holding other things. Reloading is described as 1 action so that would involve all the necessary hand motions.

----------


## Bunny Commando

@DrK
Just to clarify, Lysander doesn't use a shield - I'm trying to see if in PF2 a single weapon build works.

----------


## Zero Prime

Question, where is Alexej in relation to the larger conflict involving the other PC's?  Is it a move action or further?

----------


## DrK

> @DrK
> Just to clarify, Lysander doesn't use a shield - I'm trying to see if in PF2 a single weapon build works.


Apologies, I'll remember for next round




> Question, where is Alexej in relation to the larger conflict involving the other PC's?  Is it a move action or further?


A single stride action can get you within close range
Two stride's can get you into melee

For some fights I'll use a proper map, for others just more "theatre of the mind"

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Apologies, I'll remember for next round


No need for apologies, DrK. :Small Smile: 
I was pointing out the lack of shield just to avoid it being an issue in the future - I mean, what if we arrive at the final boss and not having a shield will be the key to victory. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Lightning (2d20)[*12*][*10*](22)
Fire  (4d20)[*12*][*5*][*14*][*9*](40)

----------


## Bunny Commando

You know, when I saw that at first level my character had 21 HP I thought there was little risk he could die; this first fight has changed my mind, though - these goblins are quite dangerous, they do more damage and have a higher attack bonus than their first edition counterpart.

I'm also quite impressed by the combat system and the Fighter - a first level Fighter in PF1 would've just made a standard attack every round, in PF2 a Fighter has options and can easily inflict status effects on the enemies.

----------


## DrK

> You know, when I saw that at first level my character had 21 HP I thought there was little risk he could die; this first fight has changed my mind, though - these goblins are quite dangerous, they do more damage and have a higher attack bonus than their first edition counterpart.
> 
> I'm also quite impressed by the combat system and the Fighter - a first level Fighter in PF1 would've just made a normal attack very round, in PF2 a Fighter has options and can easily inflict status effects on the enemies.


I'm also surprised! Its being able to take multiple attack actions even at the beginning allows more risk of PC's getting clipped

Although thanks to Stack for being such a good sport and helping to guide us through the dying rules  :Small Wink:

----------


## stack

I do what I can.

And I think the rules are an improvement over 5e's system; the wounded value punishes you for getting knocked down to 0 repeatedly.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> I'm also surprised! Its being able to take multiple attack actions even at the beginning allows more risk of PC's getting clipped
> 
> Although thanks to Stack for being such a good sport and helping to guide us through the dying rules


Yep.
A PF1 Goblin had a single +2 attack, 1d4 damage. A PF2 Goblin could make three attacks at +8\+4\+0 with 1d6 damage - that's a huge increase in damage output. 

And stack, thanks for helping us better understand the dying rules, just don't be too thorough and go all the way with Jon. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## stack

And I messed up the dying rules!

It was a crit that knocked him down, so he started at dying 2. Still made the save, so is now dying 1 and can make another save next round, presuming he doesn't take 3 hits or a hit and a crit before then.

----------


## Zero Prime

Before I make an IC post, what do I know about Foxglove?  Making a Society Check to Recall Knowledge.  (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## DrK

In 4706, Aldern returned to Magnimar to reclaim his family's fortune and restore their good name. By then a successful merchant in his own right, he purchased a townhouse in the city and began working to build new ties with the aristocracy of the City of Monuments, always with his sights on regaining control of Foxglove Manor. Much of his political rise can be attributed to the assistance Aldern received from the mysterious Brotherhood of the Seven with whom he began to spend more and more time. It was their connections which made Foxglove's acquisition of his family's house a relatively simple task. Renovation of the decrepit building was not so simple, however, and he ended up taking on much of the work himself.

In the early months of 4707, Aldern's luck appeared to change when he took in a band of Varisians who were stranded in a terrible storm. Among them was the most beautiful woman the young noble had ever seen, and completely smitten by her, Aldern proposed to Iesha that very night. The two were married within a week and their life together showed unparalleled promise. Sadly she died within months of their marriage. 

In grief Aldern fell into addiction and bankruptcy. When Foxglove's situation seemed most dire he returned to Foxglove Manor directly near Sandpoint for the Swallowtail Festival.

----------


## stack

3-action heal only heals 1d8+1d8 per spell level. The flat +8 bonus only applies to the 2-action heal.

----------


## Farmerbink

When you say "per spell level," do you mean per _additional_ spell level?

----------


## stack

> When you say "per spell level," do you mean per _additional_ spell level?


The heighten effect is +1d8, so per additional spell level. I worded that inaccurately.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'll admit some disappointment, regardless.  It seems....  I don't know, like it _should_ include the bonus to everyone- or at least _a_ bonus.  I'd be pissed to spend 3 actions to do 1 HP to everyone.

----------


## stack

Yeah, that would be disappointing. Too bad you can't "take 4". The 2 action version is at least decent single target healing, so useful during combat. I suspect the 3 action is for out of combat patching up or emergency getting people back on their feet.

----------


## Farmerbink

It seems like maybe a smaller flat bonus would be appropriate, to me.  You know, a flat +2 at least has the potential to guarantee that the total healing done is more useful than a 2-action.  [8 to 16] single-target could _easily_ outpace [1 to 8] on any less than four applicable targets or so.  Potentially up to 8 people.  

Just seems short sighted, which to be fair is pretty par for the course for a lot of Paizo decisions, so I should just try to expect less. XD *shrugs*

----------


## Bunny Commando

I'm just half-joking, but what if Paizo made the healing mechanics intentionally sub-par so that players would stop asking that one of them should play the "healer"? :Small Tongue:

----------


## stack

Out of combat healing can be covered by any focus spell that heals and/or treat wounds. Clerics getting extra castings of _heal_ still make them useful combat medics (the 2-action version does respectable healing). Champions could use lay on hands in combat, but you would have focus point issues until high levels.

----------


## DrK

Its always been a problem that it seems to penalise the cleric. I'd always think out of combat healing should be more effective as it doesn't impact balance and encourages longer adventuring games, which I think are better as they avoid the "go NOva, win and rest" approaches

----------


## stack

Yeah, in PF2, if you have time in between encounters, you should be starting each one at full HP. If encounters can't wait for 10 minutes, then it gets dicey.

----------


## Zero Prime

Any chance that Alexej can spot the red-head who caught his eyes during his initial performance before the raid?  If so he'd buy her a drink ... heh ...

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Any chance that Alexej can spot the red-head who caught his eyes during his initial performance before the raid?  If so he'd buy her a drink ... heh ...


Similarly, does Lysander spots Alexis here? He would like to get a word or two with the priestess.

----------


## DrK

Before I post an update are you going ahead with the "rat plan"?
- Which I do like, I hadn't seen that spell

----------


## stack

I wanted to give a bit of time for others to comment or object. I will check the IC thread and respond in a little bit.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Lysander is certainly fine with Jon going in first. Who would've expected that!

----------


## Farmerbink

> Lysander is certainly fine with Jon going in first. Who would've expected that!


*Definitely* not Jannis.   :Small Big Grin: 


If it's not clear, Jannis is fine with it.  Skeptical, but fine with it.  :Small Wink: 

Edit: *sort of unrelated* I recently saw something put into words: the rule of 2.  Essentially, it means that any time two or more of the players affirm an action, said action happens.  Obviously, it introduces the possibility for dissension (if the first 2 like it, but the next 3 don't?), but it _mandates_ that action continues, which in my experience is the greatest risk to PBP.  

This is to say that I _fully_ approve of you rolling with an action as soon as someone "seconds" it.  If I don't like it, I need to have been paying more attention (and will understand that the greater good is served by continued action rather than suiting my personal desires).

----------


## Zero Prime

> *THE RULE OF TWO.*  
> 
> Essentially, it means that any time two or more of the players affirm an action, said action happens.  Obviously, it introduces the possibility for dissension (if the first 2 like it, but the next 3 don't?), but it _mandates_ that action continues, which in my experience is the greatest risk to PBP.  
> 
> This is to say that I _fully_ approve of you rolling with an action as soon as someone "seconds" it.  If I don't like it, I need to have been paying more attention (and will understand that the greater good is served by continued action rather than suiting my personal desires).


Now, I thought that Farmer was revealing himself as Sith and about to betray his Master, but still ... I heartily approve of the above.  Anything that keeps momentum going forward is great for PbP.  A flawed plan, executed in seconds, is often better than a perfect plan, executed hours later.

----------


## DrK

So, are you running in and heading to the back of the room to the two skellies on opposite sides of the 30ft wide room Or are you kicking open the door and forcing the skellies to come to you?

----------


## Farmerbink

going in, was my vote, mostly because I wasn't sure if we'd have line of sight from the door XD

----------


## stack

Personally, I prefer to let the enemy waste actions getting to us rather than the other way around. I have seen enough high rolls on second and third attacks, rather not be on the receiving end.

----------


## Zero Prime

I wanted to let them come to us, so I could light them up with Burning Hands,  heh.  Just the Evoker wanting to flex his arcane might.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm not opposed.  We can do it that way.  I was going to suggest leading in with an archery shot of my own, but as they say the die is cast.

I'll leave my actions unchanged for the first round- using guidance on Lysander and probably missing with my divine lance when they close.

----------


## Zero Prime

Question, does the tunnel narrow if the skeleton's approach, forcing them to get within 15' of each other so the cone could hit both?

----------


## Bunny Commando

About the Readied Actions.

----------


## DrK

> Question, does the tunnel narrow if the skeleton's approach, forcing them to get within 15' of each other so the cone could hit both?


Yes they would close on you and approach up the centre of the tomb

Reflex saves (2d20)[*5*][*18*](23)

----------


## Farmerbink

SO, um.  Are our Gnomes both gone?  Neither has posted since the week of Christmas....  @DrK: do you know them and want to reach out?  If not, do you want to replace them?  Obviously, I know people on discord who would probably jump at the chance to join.  XD

----------


## DrK

> SO, um.  Are our Gnomes both gone?  Neither has posted since the week of Christmas....  @DrK: do you know them and want to reach out?  If not, do you want to replace them?  Obviously, I know people on discord who would probably jump at the chance to join.  XD


Its funny, I was going to ask the rest of you the same question. I have not played with them before so have no real  links. As its been ~2 weeks now I was going to assume they've gone and was going to ask if the party would like to continue with 4 or would you like 1-2 more PCs to join the team? If you have anyone in mind who would be good that may also help rather than a general recruitment?

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Its funny, I was going to ask the rest of you the same question. I have not played with them before so have no real  links. As its been ~2 weeks now I was going to assume they've gone and was going to ask if the party would like to continue with 4 or would you like 1-2 more PCs to join the team? If you have anyone in mind who would be good that may also help rather than a general recruitment?


Well, IIRC there were lots of people that would've liked to join and submitted a character; you could try to contact one or two of them and ask if they're still interested.
I am however quite fine in keep going with just four players. Can't talk for the others, but I'm getting good vibes with this group.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Well, IIRC there were lots of people that would've liked to join and submitted a character; you could try to contact one or two of them and ask if they're still interested.
> I am however quite fine in keep going with just four players. Can't talk for the others, but I'm getting good vibes with this group.


I would start there, as well- if they're still willing, they've already shown interest, and may be prepared to slot it quickly.  

I'm also having fun with the interplay, here.  Good character interaction is, in my opinion, the most important part of a game.  It gives the DM something entertaining to read, and his motivation is by far the most important ;-)

----------


## stack

Easy enough to add a new person in at this point.

----------


## Zero Prime

More is better than less, even if I usually use it as a buffer against attrition.  However if everyone sticks around its more people to interact with one another.

----------


## Bunny Commando

I believe Lysander will delay his actions, he can't charge and readying an action will net him just a single attack instead of three; he'll wait until at least one of the skeletons will be in range.

----------


## DrK

Burning hands Ref saves (3d20)[*7*][*9*][*15*](31)

----------


## Bunny Commando

Seems two damage rolls didn't show up in the IC thread, I will roll them here.

(1d4+4)[*6*]
(1d4+4)[*7*]

----------


## stack

Wish I could swap rolls 1 and 3 on my attacks.

Skeleton crit, so double damage to 8.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Wish I could swap rolls 1 and 3 on my attacks.
> 
> Skeleton crit, so double damage to 8.


Ouch. How many HPs Jon still has?

----------


## stack

> Ouch. How many HPs Jon still has?


11 I think. Starting HP get a little padding this edition, so level 1 play is less terrible. Jon seems to be a crit magnet.

----------


## Zero Prime

Formatting error on my Produce Flames against the Skeleton so rolling here to link in the IC thread.  (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

> Wish I could swap rolls 1 and 3 on my attacks.
> 
> Skeleton crit, so double damage to 8.


Ouch, that is painful. As you say, good to have a few more hitpoints in 2E! Seem to be needing them. 




> Formatting error on my Produce Flames against the Skeleton so rolling here to link in the IC thread.  [roll0]


Ah, that is what you need. 

Its odd, the enemies have many attacks but very few hitpoints as scripted so have a glass cannon feel to them. Until I get more of a hang onto 2E I'm loathe to change the monsters too much though.

----------


## Zero Prime

Hey *@DrK*, just want to say thanks for running this!  Having a blast, combat seems fun, character interactions are great, and the fact that there's now a whodunnit?!?  AWESOME!

A follow up thought, and this might be where you ask me to make a Lore (Poop) check and we all laugh about it.  But I feel as if goblins are pretty indiscriminate about what they eat, can we tell if the poop is goblin in nature due to, rat bones or anything.  Just a thought.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Its odd, the enemies have many attacks but very few hitpoints as scripted so have a glass cannon feel to them. Until I get more of a hang onto 2E I'm loathe to change the monsters too much though.


I took a quick look at the PF2 bestiary and seems the HPs of the enemies have remained mostly the same, with just some minor variations. Which is good, IMHO - they hit like a truck, especially the goblins.

----------


## Bunny Commando

@Farmerbink

If Jannis spills everything to everyone, I have no problems with that. I mean, Lysander believe that lying when it's convenient is good and proper - but Lysander is also a terrible person, so hardly a role model. :Small Big Grin: 
So play however you want, I certainly won't get mad at you for playing your character.

----------


## Zero Prime

I want to 2nd Bunnycommando's sentiment ... I really enjoy the RP, interactions and characters we have in this crew.  And while Alexej may not like it, I, as a player, fully support playing your character as he exists in your mind.

So even if, as characters,  we disagree with one another, I totally want to see Jon do what he feels is right, and then see where the chips fall.

----------


## DrK

> I took a quick look at the PF2 bestiary and seems the HPs of the enemies have remained mostly the same, with just some minor variations. Which is good, IMHO - they hit like a truck, especially the goblins.


Yes, I thought that. I think with the proficiency system they are all the equivalent of full BAB fighters 




> @Farmerbink
> 
> If Jannis spills everything to everyone, I have no problems with that. I mean, Lysander believe that lying when it's convenient is good and proper - but Lysander is also a terrible person, so hardly a role model.
> So play however you want, I certainly won't get mad at you for playing your character.





> I want to 2nd Bunnycommando's sentiment ... I really enjoy the RP, interactions and characters we have in this crew.  And while Alexej may not like it, I, as a player, fully support playing your character as he exists in your mind.
> 
> So even if, as characters,  we disagree with one another, I totally want to see Jon do what he feels is right, and then see where the chips fall.


Glad you guys are enjoying the game. I'm enjoying the interactions. I think Lysander is a great example of how to play an evil alignment in a good party

----------


## Farmerbink

Just for clarification, is this guy offering to come with us free of charge after working hours?  I would gladly take him up on that.

----------


## DrK

> Just for clarification, is this guy offering to come with us free of charge after working hours?  I would gladly take him up on that.


Yes, if you wait ~4 hours till he clocks off he'll come for free

----------


## Zero Prime

I'm trying to pay him from the Sheriff's pocket, lol, and convince him to do it for the good of the town.  After all, as a carpenter it could have been his workshop that burnt to the ground with the goblin attack.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is perfectly content to wait until after business hours.

----------


## stack

Longer we wait, colder the trail.

----------


## Zero Prime

That is my feeling exactly, and why I am trying to pay him with coin that isn't technically mine.  Heh.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Agree, we should move fast.

----------


## stack

Take 20 isn't a thing in 2e. Taking 10 requires a feat, assurance, and has some other provisos. Taking 20 would be an issue with critical failures and such.

----------


## Farmerbink

I mean, critical failures were a thing before, also.  Taking 20 is just less explicitly lined out in 2e, as any activity with no practical penalty for failure just lets you keep retrying it until you succeed. 

In some cases, I feel like this is a major flaw in the way skill checks work.  For example: an athletics check to pick up a heavy object.  If you're actively in combat or something, great- timing is important.  In any other context, are you strong enough to do it?  Then do it.  The inclusion of die rolls is just clutter, IMO.  

Anyway, my 2c.  Feel free to disregard.  I struggle to not comment on everything, sometimes. XD

----------


## Zero Prime

That's fair, I ended up rolling well, so hopefully that should get us in.  I'll remember taking 20 isn't a thing in future.

----------


## stack

If there are no failure and no time penalties, than I don't think there should be a roll.

----------


## DrK

Apologies for the delay. Its been a busy week at work. Post incoming

----------


## Farmerbink

How dare you spend time doing real life things?!  

Related, I'd appreciate happy thoughts this direction.  We've got some major home repairs incoming, on top of family coming into town for my uncle's funeral.  It's going to be a busy 6 weeks or so, though *mostly* in good ways...

----------


## Zero Prime

Yeah DrK, real life comes first.  Always.  Take your time, decompress.  Enjoy the weekend ... a happy GM is less likely to T0K the party so we want a happy, relaxed GM!

----------


## Farmerbink

Just an aside, by DrK's request, there is now an active channel in discord for this game.  Please feel free to join us in my simple little server, and you should quickly find the Runelords-2e-drk channel, where we can have text-message speed out of character communication.  It's _not_ going to replace this channel, and certainly not the IC, but it's another option for quick questions that may facilitate faster and more consistent posting.

Edit: You _will_ need the appropriate role to speak in that channel, so please @me when you arrive (farmerbink is never taken ;-D ) and I'll set it up for you.

----------


## DrK

> Yeah DrK, real life comes first.  Always.  Take your time, decompress.  Enjoy the weekend ... a happy GM is less likely to T0K the party so we want a happy, relaxed GM!


Cheers. Comes and goes with the work pressure. But at least PbP is the main relaxation as too cold and snowy to run at the moment! (and WFH means I can post during the day as the work filters don't block me  :Small Smile: )

----------


## DrK

> Just an aside, by DrK's request, there is now an active channel in discord for this game.  Please feel free to join us in my simple little server, and you should quickly find the Runelords-2e-drk channel, where we can have text-message speed out of character communication.  It's _not_ going to replace this channel, and certainly not the IC, but it's another option for quick questions that may facilitate faster and more consistent posting.
> 
> Edit: You _will_ need the appropriate role to speak in that channel, so please @me when you arrive (farmerbink is never taken ;-D ) and I'll set it up for you.


CHeers for setting that up

@ ALL

As I'll need to make a map for the next bit I'll be doing that tomorrow when I've got some time

----------


## Bunny Commando

I will make my ST here, if you don't mind.

(1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## stack

save (1d20+8)[*20*]

Zero Prime - please note that attempts to circumvent the board's language filter are against board rules.

----------


## Zero Prime

Sorry Stack I've been using english slang the whole way through to represent the foul mouthed young street wizard, but I will go ahead and edit.  Apologies.

----------


## stack

> Sorry Stack I've been using english slang the whole way through to represent the foul mouthed young street wizard, but I will go ahead and edit.  Apologies.


I was mainly letting you know to avoid potential moderation issues.

----------


## Farmerbink

Will save for Jannis: (1d20+9)[*13*] vs DC 12

----------


## DrK

P11 and Q12 ref saves (2d20)[*14*][*15*](29)

----------


## DrK

Clearly fear the wrath ofthe hungover Lysander as he chops down 2 goblins !
(1st attack misses, other 2 hit)

----------


## DrK

Vs burning (4d20)[*16*][*19*][*4*][*3*](42)
vs lightning (2d20)[*17*][*12*](29) 

I'll update the IC, sorry its been slow this week, its been a busy one

----------


## DrK

Sorry for the delays. Its been intense at work

Goblin colour spray saves (3d20)[*13*][*4*][*15*](32)
Tsuto (1d20)[*4*]

Goblin lightning arcs (2d20)[*2*][*20*](22)

----------


## DrK

Multiple failures means he blinded goblins are easy prey for Lysander and a critical is brutal on poor Tsuto, that was a walkover!

----------


## Zero Prime

As we secure Tsuto, can we search him, determine if he has any information on him, letters, or communication with outside factions?  I am also a little fuzzy on the area we encountered him in, so we should probably search the area as well for more of the same.  Determine if he we can find proof that he was in league with the previous goblin raid, and to what end?

Wow!  There is *alot* to unpack from that journal.

1st off, let's work on the premise that Nualia is his lover

A quasit, with freaks, has access to the smelting tunnels ...
Bruthazmus, a bugbear, is some sort of henchmen to Nualia & Tsuto
Nualia working to release an entity, Malfeshnekor
Nualia removing her celestial taint, burning her father's remains (Tobyn?) started a transformation, beginning with her hand
Working to purge Sandpoint as an offering to Lamashtu

So my question is, do any of Alexej's knowledge's apply to identifying these people or creatures?  Quasits?  Succubi?  Would I know they are demons?  Nualia's relationship to the stolen body?  And who is Lamashtu?

----------


## Bunny Commando

> And who is Lamashtu?


Goddess of Monsters. She's well known on Golarion, so I guess all of our characters have at least heard of her.

----------


## stack

After we tend to Ameiko, I suggest checking into these lower tunnels thoroughly.

----------


## Zero Prime

I agree,  but I'm tapped out!  We've done the crypts, and the glass works now.  If we're descending to deal with a quasit, potentially a bugbear mercenary, and more goblins, I'm down to a single 1st level spell slot and cantrips to throw at them.

----------


## Bunny Commando

IMHO, we should first take Tsuto to the Guards' barracks and interrogate him; then we should do some research about quasits and rest a bit - I mean, we're talking about a demon and multiple unknown opponents (the diary says the Quasit has "freaks" under her command, it would be really helpful to get some answers from Tsuto about these creatures) and rushing the tunnels seems rash.

----------


## Zero Prime

Question, how much 'Downtime' can we reasonably expect?  I took Magic Crafting to pump out scrolls, potency charms, and runestones, etc, but if we're not likely to have much down time, it would be a bit of a waste, as crafting takes 4 days minimum.

----------


## DrK

> Question, how much 'Downtime' can we reasonably expect?  I took Magic Crafting to pump out scrolls, potency charms, and runestones, etc, but if we're not likely to have much down time, it would be a bit of a waste, as crafting takes 4 days minimum.



Read the crafting rules. I think we can simplify that a little, r at least change that. 
Assume that level 1-4 = 1 day/evening
Level 5-8 = 2 days etc...

That should make it a  little easier and tops out at 4 days when you get to level 12+ and makes it a more usable.  The downtime is variable in Runelords. Sometimes you are rushed, in this situation you can spend a couple of days interrogate Tsuto/ talking to Ameiko before investgating the ruins under the town or where the goblins re gathering

----------


## Zero Prime

So with about 12 gold, I can make us 4 Potency charms, which, when activated (for 1 action) give you a +1 to hit & an additional weapon die of damage, when we have more time I can make a blank rune stones to move Potency from one weapon to another, if I am reading Runes right.  Runes are a little fuzzy to me, so if I am wrong please correct me.

I can also make scrolls, however I, or someone else, needs to be able to cast the spell into them.  So this could be collaborative at this point.  I am not too worried about making Wizard scrolls for myself, just yet, but some low level heals might help.

I am all for decking us out, we just need the time and the funds.

Sooooo, on closer inspection Magical Crafting requires Expert in crafting, so, while I plan to take it at 4th, I'll likely go with Recognize Spell for eventual Counterspelling.  Heh, sorry for the confusion!  I'll get us geared up in a few months!

----------


## Zero Prime

Quick question, before I respond IC, while checking for my Magical Crafting feat I mistakenly thought I could take at 2nd, I saw that some items were relatively cheap to buy outright.  Specifically potency charms, potency runes, and 1st level scrolls.  So my thoughts are, have I witnessed anything that would leave me to believe there is a shop that would carry those items?  

Basically I am concerned about the demon speak, fearing that with no magical weaponry we could be in *alot* of trouble, however, I am unfamiliar with 2e, so not sure when those immunities kick in on bad guys.

----------


## DrK

Yes there are several shops of the arcane in town
Nisk Tander runs Bottled solutions (alchemy/potions)
Brodert Quink (grumpy old man) owns "Sage" and hires his services as a safe and has some scrolls
Master Ilsoari Gandetheus is the headmaster of Turandarok Academy a school for both arcane and mundane teachings

----------


## Farmerbink

In case it's not obvious, I strongly suggest Lysander takes the bulk of the crystals, and maybe 2 for Jannis?  I don't _think_ I've seen Jon use his staff without shillelagh active, and if Alexej uses a potency crystal, something has gone seriously seriously wrong.

So 4 (or 3, with one to Jon?) to Lysander, 2 to Jannis?  Any objections?

----------


## Zero Prime

Oh hell yeah, Alexej is not bonking anyone with the staff.  He leans on it, and says snarky, sarcastic things.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> In case it's not obvious, I strongly suggest Lysander takes the bulk of the crystals, and maybe 2 for Jannis?  I don't _think_ I've seen Jon use his staff without shillelagh active, and if Alexej uses a potency crystal, something has gone seriously seriously wrong.
> 
> So 4 (or 3, with one to Jon?) to Lysander, 2 to Jannis?  Any objections?


I do believe 3 are enough for Lysander. I would probably use them just for the quasit, unless there's something worse down there.

----------


## stack

Fine with me; if Jon needs his staff, he will buff. Electric arc has been more reliable anyway. Anyone know in-character if quasits have electricity resistance?

----------


## Bunny Commando

Hey, stack, is brouhaha an actual word?
I mean, Google says it's a french word for bedlam.

----------


## stack

> Hey, stack, is brouhaha an actual word?
> I mean, Google says it's a french word for bedlam.


Brouhaha: hubbub, uproar
Jon doubles as a word of the day calendar, apparently.

Hopefully his vocabulary doesn't get us into trouble. Wouldn't want to end up in the clink/hoosegow/slammer/lockup/big house/cooler/joint/pokey.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Brouhaha: hubbub, uproar
> Jon doubles as a word of the day calendar, apparently.
> 
> Hopefully his vocabulary doesn't get us into trouble. Wouldn't want to end up in the clink/hoosegow/slammer/lockup/big house/cooler/joint/pokey.


Uhm, guess my Google-fu is not on point as it used to be. Thanks for making me learn a new word!

----------


## DrK

> Uhm, guess my Google-fu is not on point as it used to be. Thanks for making me learn a new word!


maybe you are just too young to have encountered it

----------


## Bunny Commando

Forgot to write it in the IC post, Lysander is moving to F-6.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Forgot to write it in the IC post, Lysander is moving to F-6.


There's a 10-foot drop between us and them.  Not sure how/if you want to make that move.  The wood on the map is an elevated platform (and the stairs downward)

----------


## Bunny Commando

> There's a 10-foot drop between us and them.  Not sure how/if you want to make that move.  The wood on the map is an elevated platform (and the stairs downward)


Well, Sudden Charge lets the character make a double Stride and then an attack. I reckon Lysander should be able to reach the two spawns with two movements, but I understand your concern.

----------


## Farmerbink

Definitely no objections, just wanted to make sure you knew what was involved.  I wasn't clear on the details myself, so :thumbsup:

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Definitely no objections, just wanted to make sure you knew what was involved.  I wasn't clear on the details myself, so :thumbsup:


Worst case scenario, Jannis could patch Lysander up and say "See, I'm healing you just out of the goodness of my heart". :Small Tongue:

----------


## DrK

Good opening nids from the first 2 PCs there with a solid hit from Lysander and two more hits from Jannis

----------


## DrK

Ref saves (2d20)[*1*][*1*](2)

Well after that it double lightning damage for both of them as they Critically fail their reflex saves

----------


## DrK

Alexej, move and Produce flame 
Attack (1d20+8)[*14*] damagae (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Phew, no attack managed to hit. Especially the bite, not really keen to know what those bad things are.

----------


## DrK

> Phew, no attack managed to hit. Especially the bite, not really keen to know what those bad things are.


Always good to be able to respond with a Critical hit as well. 

Whilst I'm ait I can also roll for the Electric arc reflex save (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Forgot to roll Perception.

(1d20+8)[*27*]

by the way, is Zero_Prime still with us?

----------


## DrK

> Forgot to roll Perception.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> by the way, is Zero_Prime still with us?


I am not too sure. he was on discord relatively recently so we'll have to wait and see if he reappears here. If not we'll have to do some re recruitment as we'll be down to 3 of you from the starting 6.

----------


## DrK

Are you guys just going to shout and attract its attention? Who is standing at the top of the stairs? Will it be lysander to block it with Jannis, Jon and Alexej behind?

----------


## Bunny Commando

Yes, Lysander is the one standing at the entrance of the room.

----------


## stack

I believe Monty Python quotes are customary, with the "French" castle guards preferred for such a situation.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Aren't Monty Python quotes banned at respectable tables? :Small Confused:

----------


## Farmerbink

What's a respectable table?

Jannis would prefer either a spot at the top of the stairs or a clear line of sight *to* the stairs.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> What's a respectable table?


The ones I'm not playing at, I guess.

----------


## Farmerbink

Er, question about initiative.  Jon is listed twice, but Jannis got left off? XD

----------


## DrK

> Er, question about initiative.  Jon is listed twice, but Jannis got left off? XD


Sorry,
Janis should be the second Jon

----------


## DrK

Reflex save (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Ouch, that hurt.

----------


## DrK

Korvus is a nasty (big) goblin but Jannis managed to lay down smack down on him.
Once Lysander and Jon go I'll bot Alexej and Korvus can go again

----------


## Bunny Commando

Have a feeling the dice roller hates me.

Anyway, what we want to do about Alexej? Guess Zero Prime dropped out of the game, do we want to find other players after the dungeon is over?

----------


## DrK

> Have a feeling the dice roller hates me.
> 
> Anyway, what we want to do about Alexej? Guess Zero Prime dropped out of the game, do we want to find other players after the dungeon is over?


Yes I think we will do. 

Options would be....
1. You each get 2 PCs to play for a 6 player party
2. Recruit 2 more players for a 5 
3. Add some NPCs that are numerically chased through in combat

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Options would be....
> 1. You each get 2 PCs to play for a 6 player party
> 2. Recruit 2 more players for a 5 
> 3. Add some NPCs that are numerically chased through in combat


In order of preference: 2-1-3.

----------


## Farmerbink

> In order of preference: 2-1-3.


I vote 2-3-1.  Not a big fan of multiple PCs, personally.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> I vote 2-3-1.  Not a big fan of multiple PCs, personally.


Me neither, but I felt having DrK playing 1 or 2 NPCs would be a burden. Anyway, I don't think it would be that difficult to find at least one other player.

----------


## stack

GETTING players is usually easy. KEEPING them around...

(PBP is terrible for that, so I am not casting blame on the GM here)

----------


## Bunny Commando

> GETTING players is usually easy. KEEPING them around...
> 
> (PBP is terrible for that, so I am not casting blame on the GM here)


True that and sure, no blaming on DrK on my part. I mean, I run three offline games and still had people sometimes ghosting the group without any kind of explanation.

----------


## DrK

I am fully used to players phasing out in games. Was surpirsed in this one that it was the person who requested the game  :Small Smile: 

I'll get the recruitment post sorted soon so that we can add people as we finish this mini dungeon and can try and have a party of 5, then it'll probably reduce to a party of 4 in due course

----------


## Bunny Commando

Here's my Reflex save:

(1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

reflex dc 17: (1d20+6)[*22*]

perchance, is this a "basic" reflex?

----------


## Farmerbink

botched the heal roll: (1d10+8)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

> reflex dc 17: [roll0]
> 
> perchance, is this a "basic" reflex?


Yes its basic reflex

----------


## DrK

I've started a recruitment thread looking for 1-2 more players. So feel free to drop in and encourage them along. Any recommendations on players will also be welcome

----------


## Bunny Commando

@Farmerbink & stack

Hope you don't mind if Lysander gets the sword (I mean, I believe my character is the only one who would use it but still).

@DrK

Thanks for specifying "sellsword" in the recruitment thread, got me laugh. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

> @Farmerbink & stack
> 
> Hope you don't mind if Lysander gets the sword (I mean, I believe my character is the only one who would use it but still).
> 
> @DrK
> 
> Thanks for specifying "sellsword" in the recruitment thread, got me laugh.


Not to dig up old news, but you might as well take the other two tems also: the Wolf fang talisman   and moderate juggernaut mutagen.  Unless Jon is gonna be wading into melee or going for trip attempts, the extra HP will be most beneficial for you.

----------


## DrK

Its a good day for Lysander as he picks up all the loot!

The little spirals down near where you are was blocked by stone. Sorry I wasn't clear

Current options are

1/ Big doors by the shrine to lamashtu (middle of the map)
2/ Narrow corridor by the statue (SE corner of the map)

----------


## Farmerbink

> Its a good day for Lysander as he picks up all the loot!
> 
> The little spirals down near where you are was blocked by stone. Sorry I wasn't clear
> 
> Current options are
> 
> 1/ Big doors by the shrine to lamashtu (middle of the map)
> 2/ Narrow corridor by the statue (SE corner of the map)


I vote #1.  It keeps less "open places" behind us.

----------


## DrK

I realised I wrote them down wrong

You wanting the thin corridor or the room by the shrine?

----------


## Bunny Commando

One thin corridor for me, thanks.
Anyway, about the loot: didn't want to take everything, of course. Didn't Farmerbink said that Jon is going to wildshape next level? If so, the Talisman should be more useful to our rotund druid.

----------


## DrK

> One thin corridor for me, thanks.
> Anyway, about the loot: didn't want to take everything, of course. Didn't Farmerbink said that Jon is going to wildshape next level? If so, the Talisman should be more useful to our rotund druid.


In 2E it seems consumables are far more common than permanent magic items so I'd view them as "use them or lose them" and just happily crank through them. They seem to be the most common type of magical thing found

----------


## stack

> One thin corridor for me, thanks.
> Anyway, about the loot: didn't want to take everything, of course. Didn't Farmerbink said that Jon is going to wildshape next level? If so, the Talisman should be more useful to our rotund druid.


"A talisman is a small object affixed to *armor*, a *shield*, or a *weapon* (called the affixed item). You must be wielding or wearing an item to activate a talisman attached to it." Natural attacks don't work with them, I believe.

Thin corridor is fine.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Ah, you're right. Too bad. 
Fine, fine. I'll take both the Talisman and the Mutagen. Might be useful against the Quasit.

----------


## Farmerbink

re: some limping slightly,

Is Jon really at low HP?  I don't usually update my character sheet, as I prefer to spoiler a full status every combat post.  But Jannis has some heals he can spread, and we _don't_ need to be rolling around down here significantly injured.

----------


## stack

> re: some limping slightly,
> 
> Is Jon really at low HP?  I don't usually update my character sheet, as I prefer to spoiler a full status every combat post.  But Jannis has some heals he can spread, and we _don't_ need to be rolling around down here significantly injured.


Oops. Guess I never updated the current HP. I don't believe Jon has taken a hit since the last time we healed up, so he should be full.

With Jon having the blessed one archetype, the only thing we ever need for full health is time to refocus.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Oops. Guess I never updated the current HP. I don't believe Jon has taken a hit since the last time we healed up, so he should be full.
> 
> With Jon having the blessed one archetype, the only thing we ever need for full health is time to refocus.


Good deal.  I just wanted to check in and verify before we're in the "wait, I'm dying?" stage of hp management. XD

----------


## DrK

So some initiative. Players (3d20)[*13*][*11*][*2*](26)
And evil (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Should we wait for your post, DrK?

----------


## Bunny Commando

Here's the Saving Throw:

(1d20+8)[*25*]

Uhhh, critical success.

----------


## DrK

Thats just showing off

----------


## stack

fortitude (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## stack

*DrK* - I guess Jon will Recall Knowledge with whatever is appropriate, since it is the only action he can take.

----------


## DrK

> *DrK* - I guess Jon will Recall Knowledge with whatever is appropriate, since it is the only action he can take.


THat was very unlucky there for you

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+5)[*14*] fort vs dc 15

----------


## Bunny Commando

Yes, let's leave the dumb fighter alone. What could possibly go wrong! :Small Sigh:

----------


## Bunny Commando

Here's the Saving Throw against venom.

(1d20+8)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

> Here's the Saving Throw against venom.
> 
> [roll0]


Lysander continues to live a charmed life there with his saving throws

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Lysander continues to live a charmed life there with his saving throws


Yet he can't hit the broad side of a barn from the inside; as they say, you win some you lose some. :Small Amused:

----------


## Farmerbink

hoping for a better roll than last time: 
(1d20+5)[*8*]

edit: or that....  What's the venom do, exactly?

----------


## DrK

> hoping for a better roll than last time: 
> [roll0]
> 
> edit: or that....  What's the venom do, exactly?


The venom just means you need a DC15 counteract check if magic is used to heal the injuries

----------


## Bunny Commando

Have a question, does the 1d4 double on a critical?

Anyway, here's the ST.

(1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

No the 1d4 wouldn't double, justthe base weapon damage

On the plus side, heading into round 4 Jon can now unparalyse and join the party

----------


## Bunny Commando

> On the plus side, heading into round 4 Jon can now unparalyse and join the party


Yay, at least something good came out of all those missed attacks!

----------


## stack

> Yay, at least something good came out of all those missed attacks!


Would have been okay for you lot to finish the job first.

----------


## DrK

Solid AoO by Lysander there

Reflex saves (1d20)[*9*](9)

Lets hope Jannis can pull something big out the bag to help Lysander.....

----------


## stack

Nat 1 is a crit fail, so double damage!

----------


## Bunny Commando

Here's the ST against the Fear spell (have a bad feeling about this, considering the Mutagen gives a -2 to Will Saves).

(1d20+4)[*20*]

Phew, my luck with STs is still holding up.

----------


## DrK

> Here's the ST against the Fear spell (have a bad feeling about this, considering the Mutagen gives a -2 to Will Saves).
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Phew, my luck with STs is still holding up.


Clearly the mutagen is still filling him with some false bravado

----------


## DrK

A double stride would be enough so Jon would still get his effective strike
Im assuming you meant flanking the Sinspawn after the quasit vanished

----------


## stack

> A double stride would be enough so Jon would still get his effective strike
> Im assuming you meant flanking the Sinspawn after the quasit vanished


That is correct.

----------


## stack

*LEVEL-UP SUMMARY*
Level 3

+1 to all proficiency and DCs
+8+CON mod HP (28 +10), 38 total
2nd-level spells (2/day)
alertness (perception expert, +10 current total)
general feat - toughness (+1 hp/level, recovery DC is 9+dying value), +3 HP makes the total 41.
great fortitude (fortitude expert, +9 total)
skill increase (Athletics expert, +10 total) - this is based on the assumption that wild shape combat forms CAN trip and grapple. By RAW, they cannot, but RAW is in this instance unbelievably stupid. If this is not allowed, then Athletics is useless to Jon.

Maybe most importantly, wild shape now includes _animal form_, so Jon isn't stuck being a bad blaster! He can instead be a below average melee.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Jannis level-up summary*
Level 3

+1 proficiency and DCs
+8+CON mod HP (26 +9), 35 total
2nd-level spells (2/day)!! (includes _Healing font_ update)
skill increase Medicine to expert
general feat - Assurance to medicine (can "take 10" on that skill, no matter what)
2nd doctrine improves fort saves to expert

I think he's done, but have just discovered the APG.  XD I'll have to play with that as I get more familiar.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Lysander

Intimidation & Will ST increased to Expert.
General Feat - Fleet.

----------


## farothel

Hey, here I am.  I've also done the update to 3rd level.  Here is Shalendra Pernorin

I'll be using my regular blue for speech.

And if anybody needs some pointers, we've just completed Age of Ashes in our tabletop group, bringing a group of PF2E characters from lvl 1 all the way to 20.  I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I've seen some things that are very useful to have and some things that seem a bit less so.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Welcome, farothel.
Feel free to throw some advice at me, because I have no idea of what I'm doing.

----------


## stack

Hi, farothel!

----------


## farothel

> Welcome, farothel.
> Feel free to throw some advice at me, because I have no idea of what I'm doing.


Your character looks fine.  Our fighter was a dwarven shield and axe fighter with the feats to match, while it looks like you go more for a duelist.  how to proceed depends on what you want.  Blind-fight is always a good option (I have that one tagged as well), and if you plan on having more than one reaction option, then combat reflexes can be useful, as it allows you to do a reaction and an attack of opportunity (which you are one of the few to have).  And you can always retrain if you find that you have gone the wrong way.
The intimidate thing is something you can do quite well, especially as soon as you can pick up battlecry.  And intimidating prowess give you a bonus on strength, which is a... well, strength of yours.  Deception can be useful if you plan on doing feints at some point.

And a good feat for everybody who concentrates on a few skills is 'untrained improvisation'.  It doesn't allow you to do trained actions, but the untrained actions (like recall knowledge) have a bigger chance of success (or at later levels, any chance at all).  If all of a sudden you have to sneak around or climb and you don't have the skill, you could actually try.  And it works on all untrained skills.

----------


## farothel

@Drk: what do we newcomers know of recent events and where are we supposed to be?
I noticed the adventure starts with a festival, but is that still going on or has it finished by now?

----------


## DrK

> @Drk: what do we newcomers know of recent events and where are we supposed to be?
> I noticed the adventure starts with a festival, but is that still going on or has it finished by now?


You may have been at the festival, but that was disrupted by a goblin attack! The current party were hailed as heroes (although you may have handled some goblins) 

Youll have heard about the goblins and Tsuto murdering Lord Kaijitsu and rumours of goblins madding in the woods

----------


## Bunny Commando

> And a good feat for everybody who concentrates on a few skills is 'untrained improvisation'.  It doesn't allow you to do trained actions, but the untrained actions (like recall knowledge) have a bigger chance of success (or at later levels, any chance at all).  If all of a sudden you have to sneak around or climb and you don't have the skill, you could actually try.  And it works on all untrained skills.


Yeah, got my eye on that. It's going to be my ancestry feat at 5th level.

----------


## farothel

> Yeah, got my eye on that. It's going to be my ancestry feat at 5th level.


It's a general feat, not a human ancestry feat.  Everybody can take it (luckily).  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bunny Commando

> It's a general feat, not a human ancestry feat.  Everybody can take it (luckily).


Sure, but Humans can take an improved version of it as an ancestry feat at 5th level.

----------


## farothel

> Sure, but Humans can take an improved version of it as an ancestry feat at 5th level.


True, and quite useful at that.  Focus on a few skills and still be okay with all the others.  Of course, as rogue I go the other way: get all skills at least trained.

I've done my first post.  If there's something that's not okay or that clashes with other stuff (I've not read the full IC as my character wouldn't know all that either), please do let me know and I'll edit.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> I've done my first post.  If there's something that's not okay or that clashes with other stuff (I've not read the full IC as my character wouldn't know all that either), please do let me know and I'll edit.


Just one thing, the Mayor is a she.

----------


## Triskavanski

Hello there! Madam Mushka here, a Varisian 'human' Bard. 

Trying to figure out what colors are taken. I think red is still open and I'ld take that then.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Welcome, Triskavanski!

----------


## DrK

Welcome our new players
Please introduce yourself in the IC thread

----------


## farothel

@Triskavanski: as it's clear we're heading in the same direction for the same thing, is your character going to be chatty during the walk or not?  Shalendra can go either way.

----------


## Triskavanski

yeah, she'd be chatty. Playing her kazoo, though she's more of an actor than a musician.
Sorry it took me so long to respond. Wed are my most busy day.

----------


## farothel

Do I know anything about Thistletop, the local goblin tribes and/or Nualia?

And if I have to roll, what do I roll?

----------


## Bunny Commando

*- Loot*

*+1 Ranseur*
_Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_

*+1 Returning Dagger*
_Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_

*Wand of Shocking Grasp*
_Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_

*Scroll of Burning Hands (2nd Lvl)*
_Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_

*Potency Crystals (x6)*
_Donated by Mayor Deverin_

*Alchemist Fire (x1)*
_Found in the Glassworks_

*Minor Health Potions (x2)*
_Found in the Glassworks_

----------


## farothel

> *- Loot*
> 
> *+1 Ranseur*
> _Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_


Rune to be transferred to another weapon (cost 3.5gp).  I wouldn't mind it being my weapon, but I would first let people from the 'old' party to have it, as they have done the work to get it.




> *+1 Returning Dagger*
> _Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_


Can be used as short-range ranged option for a character who doesn't have a ranged option yet (and I think all characters are trained in simple weapons).  Maybe later transfer the runes to another weapon, like a throwing axe, should the player wish.




> *Wand of Shocking Grasp*
> _Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_
> 
> *Scroll of Burning Hands (2nd Lvl)*
> _Found in the Catacombs of Wrath_


Wizard items.  I can use both (thanks to my wizard dedication) but I don't need any.  Especially the wand, as I already have ranged electricity damage (less, but a cantrip, so I can keep spamming it).  If Alexej doesn't want them, I would sell these.




> *Potency Crystals (x6)*
> _Donated by Mayor Deverin_


can be useful to attach to one weapon for each person, to have extra punch for one turn.  Less interesting as soon as people start getting this permanent through runes.




> *Alchemist Fire (x1)*
> _Found in the Glassworks_


If we don't have an alchemist, should be given to someone who has all martial weapons, as alchemist bombs are martial weapons.




> *Minor Health Potions (x2)*
> _Found in the Glassworks_


Are always useful and it doesn't really matter who has them.

----------


## stack

Given that Jon can finally use wild shape offensively, I will pass on all the items except maybe the scroll of burning hands. Someone should hold on to that in case we hit a swarm and it is on the primal list.

----------


## farothel

It's also on the arcane list, so I can hold onto that one and I can even use it.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Farmerbink and I already have +1 weapons, so I have no objections in you taking the +1 Rune, farothel.

About the rest: a couple of Potency Crystals would be nice; I believe my character is also the only one with proficiency in martial weapons, so guess the Alchemist Fire is mine.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Wizard items.  I can use both (thanks to my wizard dedication) but I don't need any.  Especially the wand, as I already have ranged electricity damage (less, but a cantrip, so I can keep spamming it).  If Alexej doesn't want them, I would sell these.


 I'm fairly sure Alexej is officially an "ex" party member.  I'd suggest using the wand over selling it, but that's just my 2c.  As Stack mentioned, we should definitely keep the scroll.





> can be useful to attach to one weapon for each person, to have extra punch for one turn.  Less interesting as soon as people start getting this permanent through runes.


Jannis has already claimed 2 of the potency runes.  I've got them on my sheet, though I need to note them as an option on my stat block because I keep overlooking it. XD

Jannis doesn't need to carry potions, for what I hope are obvious reasons.  If we really have a surplus, he can have one or two just for the sake of flexibility?

----------


## Triskavanski

Well for the moment Madam Mushka only has a whip.

----------


## farothel

> Well for the moment Madam Mushka only has a whip.


You can take the returning dagger if you want.  And as soon as I have the money, I can take the other +1 rune (from the ranseur) and transfer it (takes a day of work).

Healing potions are most often used after battle, so it doesn't really matter who carries them.

For the crystals, I would like one.  Surely the fighter needs some as well, as he has the best use of those (on his bastard sword, so that's also a +1 for one round and on top 2 weapon dice).

Both spells are arcane and primal, so both our druid and myself can use them.  I would suggest the druid though as the saves and attack rolls are based upon the characters spellcasting ability and a full caster has better stats in that regards than someone who added a dedication.  But I'm willing to take it if the druid doesn't.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Mushka can take the dagger, fine by me. It would be better if someone like Jon or Jannis suggests it IC, since Lysander is a selfish douche that wouldn't share the stuff they found with the newcomers on his own initiative.

----------


## stack

Jon can hold the scroll, sure.

Also, ready to press on. Equipment swapping can always be done off-screen.

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know, I'll be on holiday from this Friday for a week.  I should have Wifi but as I'll be doing touristy stuff, I might be slower in reacting.

----------


## Triskavanski

Thing I really need is the mask to give my acting skill a +1. That way I can provide aid-another easier.

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm happy to move shopping and equipment off screen.  Jannis, I think, is already well equipped for the journey, so I'm good to head out

----------


## Triskavanski

Well at the moment, I've only got starting gold, so I can't buy anything.

----------


## farothel

> Well at the moment, I've only got starting gold, so I can't buy anything.


Same here, so yes, I'm all for moving on and have the shopping be decided of-screen.

----------


## Bunny Commando

I'm ok with moving with the next scene, Lysander is going to buy a dagger and sell his bastard sword.

I would appreciate if you could tell what you picked from the loot, so I can update the list.

----------


## Triskavanski

Well, I'd take the returning dagger as to have a magic weapon. At least until we can move the rune to something a bit better like a star knife.

----------


## farothel

I would like a crystal and I'll keep the wand (I don't have a shield and I don't wield two weapons, so I have a hand free for a wand).  I'll take one of the potions if nobody else is taking them.

And I would like the rune from the ranseur, but at the moment I don't have money to pay for the transfer, so it will have to wait a bit.

----------


## DrK

Sorry for the recent pause I had a busy weekend, normal service shall resume today/tomorrow as I catch up on everything

----------


## DrK

Recall knowledge- Occultism for the sacrifice significance

----------


## stack

Recall Knowledge is a secret check.

Jon is +0.

----------


## farothel

> Recall Knowledge is a secret check.
> 
> Jon is +0.


I wasn't aware of that, but if it is, Shalendra is at +8 for occultism.

----------


## stack

Recall Knowledge [one-action]
Concentrate Secret
You attempt a skill check to try to remember a bit of knowledge regarding a topic related to that skill. The GM determines the DCs for such checks and which skills apply.
Critical Success You recall the knowledge accurately and gain additional information or context.
Success You recall the knowledge accurately or gain a useful clue about your current situation.
Critical Failure You recall incorrect information or gain an erroneous or misleading clue.

----------


## Triskavanski

Well, I only got a +5, but I do a bit of acting to encourage people to succeed a little more with an Aid Another Action using my Perform(Acting) skill.

----------


## Triskavanski

So yeah for the recall knowledge, my Aid Another crited.

----------


## stack

If we have time, Jon will refocus.

----------


## DrK

> If we have time, Jon will refocus.


You have all the time you want. So can do so easily

Sorry for the slow update, been a busy few days

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm not precisely sure on how the order of events will go, but if we have any time prior to combat, Jannis will cast bless in as central a location as possible.

----------


## DrK

> I'm not precisely sure on how the order of events will go, but if we have any time prior to combat, Jannis will cast bless in as central a location as possible.


He can take time to do that before you burst into the central area
I'll do the map and the imugr stuff tomorrow as WFH so don't have firewall blocking me. Sorry for the recent slow down.

----------


## DrK

That is an extremely savage bear there @ Stack

----------


## Triskavanski

Currently throwing out Inspire Courage there for people. +1 attack +1 dmg rolls +1 vs fear.

----------


## DrK

Sorry got caught up with work. Been updating threads this weekend but this one requires thought then I can muster at 11pm so will update tomorrow when I have head space

----------


## DrK

Electric arc for druid and goblin (1d20)[*20*] 

Missing dagger damage roll (1d4+1)[*4*] (it does have striking so that is also +4 from the second dice)


@ ALL

As I said in the discord, I apologies for the absence of late. Work issues derailed my week in a major way. But are now mostly resolved - along with me developing a dislike of long and boring Root Cause Analysis meetings

----------


## DrK

Goblin attacks rolls vs Jon (1d20+8)[*20*] (1d20+4)[*15*] (1d20)[*8*]
Goblin attacks rolls vs Lysander (1d20+8)[*21*] (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## farothel

I'll roll my reflex save here: (1d20+11)[*25*]

EDIT: that's half damage then.

EDIT2: @DrK: what's a firecat?

----------


## Bunny Commando

> EDIT2: @DrK: what's a firecat?


Guess it's this:

*Spoiler: Cute Kitty*
Show

----------


## farothel

I have to reroll the damage of that electric arc, as I used the wrong dice code.  So here's the damage: (2d4+3)[*9*]

----------


## farothel

@Triskavanski: you can just roll diplomacy if you have it.  As bard you're probably going to have the best score anyway.

----------


## Triskavanski

maybe. Will have to check when I'm on break and can look on my sheet. Though this is more of a bizarre blend of deception, intimidate, and diplomacy.

----------


## farothel

> maybe. Will have to check when I'm on break and can look on my sheet. Though this is more of a bizarre blend of deception, intimidate, and diplomacy.


Isn't that the definition of diplomacy?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Triskavanski

On break for a moment (1d20+9)[*27*] diplomacy

----------


## DrK

I'm catching up on thing. I had a brutal week or two of work with manufacturing issues

----------


## farothel

how many actions do we need to cross the bridge?  And are the two goblins in the other tower still alive?

----------


## DrK

Sorry, been ill for the past week. Recovering now but will take some time to catch up. Please bear with me.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Sorry, been ill for the past week. Recovering now but will take some time to catch up. Please bear with me.


I'll leave the bear stuff to stack, if you don't mind.
Anyone, welcome back!

----------


## DrK

Properly back now. Thanks all for being patient. Was a full week for the splitting head aches to fade

----------


## DrK

Apologies all, I've had some issues in work/home life so have been off the forums. I should be returning in the next week
Also had a weekend away with some friends who had been playing PF2e so got some pointers from them

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Apologies all, I've had some issues in work/home life so have been off the forums. I should be returning in the next week
> Also had a weekend away with some friends who had been playing PF2e so got some pointers from them


Take care!

----------


## farothel

I think it's the goblins now, or do we have a surprise round (not that such exists in PF2, but we can still house rule it)?

----------


## DrK

Reflex saves for the electric arc (2d20)[*3*][*7*](10)

----------


## Bunny Commando

Damn, that hurt. Someone should teach Lysander to *not* taunt the villains.

----------


## farothel

Hopefully he will learn in a next life.  :Small Tongue: 

Well, I managed to probably get two hits on the bard and if I'm lucky, a crit on the first roll.  In case it is a crit, a shortbow has deadly D10: (1d10)[*4*] extra damage after doubling the initial damage.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Hopefully he will learn in a next life. 
> 
> Well, I managed to probably get two hits on the bard and if I'm lucky, a crit on the first roll.  In case it is a crit, a shortbow has deadly D10: [roll0] extra damage after doubling the initial damage.


Hey, he's not dead yet!
Anyway, I'm going to wait for Triskavanski before posting, hope Mushka has an ace up her sleeve.

----------


## Farmerbink

Yeesh.  Um.  :Small Eek: 

I can heal if you need it.  I generally prefer the idea of healing after combat, but the offer's on the table.

----------


## stack

Jon hasn't gone "bear" yet; can't cast as a bear. Unless I posted that he did any forgot. I think I checked before posting last time though. I see posting that he returned to human form after the fight at the pit, then stayed human at the gate. I don't see where he cast wild shape again; plan was to do that next, once goblins were in reach.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Yeesh.  Um. 
> 
> I can heal if you need it.  I generally prefer the idea of healing after combat, but the offer's on the table.



I believe Lysander can tank another hit from Ripnugget; it would be much much much better if we all focus fire on that damn goblin.

----------


## farothel

> I believe Lysander can tank another hit from Ripnugget; it would be much much much better if we all focus fire on that damn goblin.


I was trying to take out the caster actually, as we discussed before we charged in.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> I was trying to take out the caster actually, as we discussed before we charged in.


Uh, I thought we agreed on taking out leadership first.
Anyway, I'm just saying that Lysander can tank at best another hit from Ripnugget.

----------


## DrK

The bard is very dead from the arrows that just him him 
Poor chief ripnugget, the ballad of his awesomeness will now never be known

----------


## farothel

My first shot at the chief is a natural 20, so critical I guess.  That means *12* damage (damage x2 on crit) and deadly D10: (1d10)[*10*] extra damage.

Unless we have to roll the extra damage, then it's (1d6)[*2*] critical damage (and the deadly D10 of course)

EDIT: that's 22 or 18 damage, depending on what system we use (I keep forgetting  :Small Red Face:  ).

----------


## Bunny Commando

> My first shot at the chief is a natural 20, so critical I guess.  That means *12* damage (damage x2 on crit) and deadly D10: [roll0] extra damage.
> 
> Unless we have to roll the extra damage, then it's [roll1] critical damage (and the deadly D10 of course)
> 
> EDIT: that's 22 or 18 damage, depending on what system we use (I keep forgetting  ).


You double your initial roll, so it should be 22 damage.
Damn, Shalendra doesn't mess around I guess.

----------


## farothel

> You double your initial roll, so it should be 22 damage.
> Damn, Shalendra doesn't mess around I guess.


This time.  Quite possible next round I roll 2 natural 1s.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## DrK

The critical followed by a snagging strike and bear bite did for the pore chief
Luckily the reinforcements are here

Also fixing my broken attack roll
(1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Luckily the reinforcements are here


Luckily for whom?

----------


## DrK

> Luckily for whom?


Clearly the gecko  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bunny Commando

Hey DrK, may we have the map updated? I'm unsure if Lysander can actually reach any of the new enemies to attack them.
Thanks!

----------


## DrK

> Hey DrK, may we have the map updated? I'm unsure if Lysander can actually reach any of the new enemies to attack them.
> Thanks!


Yes, farothel had asked in the discord so will update map in next couple of days
But Lysander is a single stride to reach the bugbear or the human

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Yes, farothel had asked in the discord so will update map in next couple of days
> But Lysander is a single stride to reach the bugbear or the human


Oh, cool, thanks!

----------


## Bunny Commando

Damn, I hope that 32 is a critical hit.

----------


## Bunny Commando

@farothel

I believe you forgot to roll the 1d10 Fire damage for that sick burn Shalendra gave Orik.

----------


## farothel

> @farothel
> 
> I believe you forgot to roll the 1d10 Fire damage for that sick burn Shalendra gave Orik.


Right, forgot that a rapier has deadly D10: (1d10)[*6*]
if we don't double the damage, but add an extra roll: (1d6+4)[*10*] (I keep forgetting, as I have more than 1 PF2 game).

----------


## Bunny Commando

> if we don't double the damage, but add an extra roll: [roll1] (I keep forgetting, as I have more than 1 PF2 game).


You just double the initial roll.

----------


## Triskavanski

Sorry been kinda busy the last few weeks or just absolutely passing out after work with my sleep scheduel and stuff being all messed up. 
I'll assess the situation and post what I can today.

----------


## Bunny Commando

@DrK

Lysander took Orik's sword, to check if it's better than the one he already has; if it's the case, Lysander is going to blatantly steal it from Orik.

----------


## DrK

> @DrK
> 
> Lysander took Orik's sword, to check if it's better than the one he already has; if it's the case, Lysander is going to blatantly steal it from Orik.


Its well made but not better (i.e. not magical or anything like that) than Lysanders


@ALL

Sorry for the pause, it was unitnetional and related to work issues leaving no time for foruming. Apologies.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Its well made but not better (i.e. not magical or anything like that) than Lysanders


Well, I'll manage. Thanks!

----------


## DrK

Well, despite the magnificent leap Lysander sadly misses with his strike.
The electric arc sizzles and ole' Bruz gets a ref save (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## farothel

> Well, despite the magnificent leap Lysander sadly misses with his strike.
> The electric arc sizzles and ole' Bruz gets a ref save [roll0]


That's a success, so half damage.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Well, despite the magnificent leap Lysander sadly misses with his strike.


Well, it would've been more embarassing if he stumbled and fell face first so I'll count that as a success.

----------


## DrK

Just handle any resting healing or potions in the OOC then the exploration can continue. Or you could retreat upsatirs for a full rest?

----------


## stack

Jon will heal fully (20 minutes plus 10 more to end with 2 focus). Anyone else that needs it can too, 10 minutes per 12 HP.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Lysander is good enough with some rest, 12 HPs are more than enough to full him.

----------


## farothel

I need 5HP, so I'll quickly do a medicine check.  That also takes 10 minutes, so it should be possible.
(1d20+6)[*25*]

EDIT: that's a critical even, so 4d8.  I can roll them, but let's say I fully heal (the min is 4 and I need 5).

----------


## DrK

All very efficient
Ill get a map of your current exploration up tonight to help you orient yourself

----------


## DrK

Reflex saves (2d20)[*4*][*2*](6) for the lightning for Yeth hound 1+2

----------


## Bunny Commando

Will Saves:
(1d20+9)[*18*]
(1d20+9)[*15*]

Lysander has Bravery, so I guess unless I get a critical failure, I should be ok.




> When you roll a success at a Will save against a fear effect, you get a critical success instead. In addition, anytime you gain the frightened condition, reduce its value by 1.

----------


## farothel

Will save: [roll]1d20+8[/roll]

In case it's a critical failure (and only then): hero point for reroll: [roll]1d20+8[/roll]

----------


## farothel

Sorry, messed up the codes for the dice rolls:

Will save: (1d20+8)[*17*]

In case it's a critical failure (and only then): hero point for reroll: (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## stack

will save (1d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Will save: (1d20+11)[*24*] 20

----------


## DrK

OUch.

So Hound 1 after being hit by Lysander, Shalendra, Jannis (and just missed by Jon) is in a ropey state.
Lysander still has his turn to see if he can finish off the first one before the Yeth hound(s) get their turn

----------


## Farmerbink

will DC 20 again: (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## DrK

> will DC 20 again: [roll0]


No fear in the priest there

----------


## farothel

Will save for Shalendra: (1d20+8)[*11*]

EDIT: frightened 1 it is.

----------


## DrK

> Will save for Shalendra: [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: frightened 1 it is.


At least PF2E frightened isnt as bad as PF1e frightened

----------


## Farmerbink

oh, that can be a critical success? 

add (2d8)[*9*], apparently XD

----------


## Bunny Commando

> oh, that can be a critical success?


It absolutely can!

----------


## DrK

The out of combat healing is pretty good going in PF2e, I like the critical success or failure bonuses.

----------


## DrK

Happy Chocolate Egg day!

You guys going to clear east before heading down?

----------


## farothel

That's my idea, yes.

----------


## Farmerbink

recall knowledge, nature: (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis is also trained in nature: (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

You may all enjoy a long rest in the creepy room so can reset your sheets acordingly

----------


## DrK

Sorry, was away for the weekend and catching up on all my games. I'll update you guys tomorrow as you descend into the depths

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Sorry, was away for the weekend and catching up on all my games. I'll update you guys tomorrow as you descend into the depths


Thanks for the heads up, hope you have a good time during the weekend.

----------


## stack

I presume we are using perception for initiative since none of us are sneaking about or doing anything unusual (though in a conversation I could see deception working)

(1d20+10)[*11*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Does the +1 from Magic Weapon stacks with the +1 Lysander's sword already has?
(Guess not, but better to ask)

----------


## stack

> Does the +1 from Magic Weapon stacks with the +1 Lysander's sword already has?
> (Guess not, but better to ask)


No, both grant item bonuses.

More specifically, magic weapon makes a weapon +1 _striking_. The +1 does not stack, striking (double damage dice) would apply if it isn't striking already.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Thanks for the clarification!

----------


## DrK

Ref saves for hound and lyrie (2d20)[*2*][*4*](6)

----------


## Bunny Commando

@DrK

Some questions about what's happening.

- Shouldn't Lyrie trigger an AoO from Lysander? (Lysander would greatly prefer to strike at Lyrie and maybe finish her off than attack Nualia)
- Shouldn't Nualia have a Multiple Attack Penalty on the second attack? 
- Is the static bonus on Nualia's damage rolls +8 or +6?

Thanks!

Anyway, here's the AoO (if possible, on Lyrie; otherwise on Nualia, still better than nothing)

Attack (1d20+12)[*24*] Damage (2d8+6)[*11*]

(Btw I don't believe I can survive another round against Nualia)

----------


## DrK

> @DrK
> 
> Some questions about what's happening.
> 
> - Shouldn't Lyrie trigger an AoO from Lysander? (Lysander would greatly prefer to strike at Lyrie and maybe finish her off than attack Nualia)
> - Shouldn't Nualia have a Multiple Attack Penalty on the second attack? 
> - Is the static bonus on Nualia's damage rolls +8 or +6?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



Lyrie stepped to move out of reach to avoid that
Yes, Nualia should have a multiple attack penalty, if it was missed it was just me cut and paste erroring
The +2 damage is from the forceful quality of the sword that gets more damage on subsequent attacks

----------


## farothel

Shallendra will save: (1d20+8)[*26*] DC20

EDIT: no worries there.

----------


## farothel

If that first attack is a crit: rapier has deadly D8, so extra damage: (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

> Lyrie stepped to move out of reach to avoid that


Since I'm still learning PF2, could you please explain why that didn't trigger an AoO?
This is what it says about AoOs, shouldn't leaving the square Lyrie was trigger one?




> ATTACK OF OPPORTUNITY [REACTION]
> Trigger A creature within your reach uses a manipulate action or a move action, makes a ranged attack, or leaves a square during a move action its using.
> You lash out at a foe that leaves an opening. Make a melee Strike against the triggering creature. If your attack is a critical hit and the trigger was a manipulate action, you disrupt that action.
> This Strike doesnt count toward your multiple attack penalty, and your multiple attack penalty doesnt apply to this Strike.


Thanks for the explanation!

----------


## Farmerbink

*Step*

Move
Source Core Rulebook pg. 471 2.0
Requirements Your Speed is at least 10 feet.
You carefully move 5 feet. Unlike most types of movement, Stepping doesn't trigger reactions, such as Attacks of Opportunity, that can be triggered by move actions or upon leaving or entering a square.

You can't Step into difficult terrain, and you can't Step using a Speed other than your land Speed.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> *Step*
> 
> Move
> Source Core Rulebook pg. 471 2.0
> Requirements Your Speed is at least 10 feet.
> You carefully move 5 feet. Unlike most types of movement, Stepping doesn't trigger reactions, such as Attacks of Opportunity, that can be triggered by move actions or upon leaving or entering a square.
> 
> You can't Step into difficult terrain, and you can't Step using a Speed other than your land Speed.


Oh, thanks, much appreciated.
Didn't know it was a possibility, IIRC there was something similar in PF1 as well so it makes sense there's in PF2 as well.

----------


## farothel

DC20 will save or Frightened 1, a critical fail gives frightened 3
(1d20+8)[*12*]

EDIT: frightened 1 it will be.

----------


## farothel

I didn't do the damage rolls for the attacks correctly, so here they are
attack 1 (17 to hit) damage: (1d6+4)[*9*]
attack 2 (19 to hit) damage: (1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Here's my Will save.

(1d20+9)[*21*]
Lysander has Bravery though.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis will: (1d20+11)[*12*]

edit: no joke, my last roll was a 20 on survival in northlands saga.  

Freaking.

----------


## stack

will save (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## Bunny Commando

Damage rolls for this post.

(2d8+6)[*14*]
(2d8+6)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

I meant to roll for religion in case its helpful, and medicine to treat wounds:

(1d20+9)[*18*] religion? to decipher the markings on the walls?  I figure it's more like arcane or occultism, but Jannis doesn't know those.

- on second look, it seems we're mostly at good HP.  I don't see Farothel's character sheet anywhere and he didn't post a stat block so I can't be sure.

----------


## farothel

> - on second look, it seems we're mostly at good HP.  I don't see Farothel's character sheet anywhere and he didn't post a stat block so I can't be sure.


I´m at 14 out of 30 wounds, so a heal check would be nice.  I did put my current wounds in the spoilers.

----------


## Farmerbink

I see that now.  For now we'll save spells: (1d20+11)[*21*] vs DC 15.  If successful, heal for (2d8)[*10*] HP

----------


## DrK

I'll update tomorrow as timing out this evening. But enjoying the RP and party interplay

----------


## stack

perception (1d20+10)[*27*]

(technically should be a secret check, shouldn't it? No time to look it up at the moment.)

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Hey, have fun. 
By the way, I won't be able to post from 19th to 21st of August.

----------


## farothel

What lore/skill is it to know about this Malfeshnekor?  The name sounds evilly, but that doesn't mean anything.

----------


## DrK

Just choose any lore that you think seem suitable and I can modify the result as needed

----------


## farothel

As I have all the regular skills except survival, I'll just roll a d20 and give you the modifiers of the most commonly used recall knowledge skills.  Just let me know if I know something

(1d20)[*15*]

arcana +8
crafting +10
nature +6
occultism +8
religion +6
society +10
lore(elven) +8

----------


## Bunny Commando

Janis = BFF, change my mind.

----------


## farothel

what do I roll to do what I posted in IC?

----------


## Farmerbink

> Janis = BFF, change my mind.


Absolutely not :-D <3

Edit: I really want to make a joke about "How to Win Friends and Influence People," but jannis can only barely read.  He's not diving into self-help books XD

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## stack

Level up summary
Level 4

+1 class feat, +1 skill feat
Class Feat: Form Control (Not that useful, but makes scouting a bit easier. The blessed one archetype feats aren't any good, at least for a few levels and grabbing an animal companion is rough since it would be a few levels behind on the mature/etc feats.)
Skill Feat: Powerful Leap (Skill feats are mostly...meh.)

+1 2nd level slot.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Sheet updated.
Summary: took Lunge and Quick Jump.

----------


## farothel

updated my sheet.  I've taken:
-intimidation to expert
-intimidating glare
-Dread striker

the plan from now on is:
-intimidate people into the frightened condition
-stab with sneak attack because they are flat-footed now

Do we have enough downtime to transfer a rune (I have a ranseur +1 on my sheet and I would like to transfer the rune to my rapier).
I also have a wand of shocking grasp on my sheet.  I'm not sure if that was party loot I wrote down and someone else has already claimed it?  If not, if someone wants it, just let me know.  We can also sell it, as I don't seem to have a lot of money, so maybe it was loot.

If there is enough downtime to actually craft something, I can make +1 runes to put on a weapon (I have the feats for it).  I can also make healing potions, everburning torches and lvl1 scrolls (although someone else has to provide the spell to put into it).

----------


## Bunny Commando

On that note, I would really, really like that +1 Striking Rune Nualia's falchion had on my sword.
And I hope there's some downtime as well, people of Sandpoint have to buy him lots of beer for saving their town.

----------


## farothel

> On that note, I would really, really like that +1 Striking Rune Nualia's falchion had on my sword.
> And I hope there's some downtime as well, people of Sandpoint have to buy him lots of beer for saving their town.


transferring runes cost 10% of a new rune and a day's work.  So one for me and one for you is 2 days for me to work on it, if we do it ourselves.

----------


## DrK

Yes there will be some downtime. About a week of it in fact

----------


## farothel

Should be enough to transfer the two runes and maybe spend four days to create a batch of minor healing potions, if we have the money for the ingredients.

----------


## Bunny Commando

> transferring runes cost 10% of a new rune and a day's work.  So one for me and one for you is 2 days for me to work on it, if we do it ourselves.


Sure, believe Lysander has enough cash for it; I'll also pitch in for the healing potions.

----------


## stack

> updated my sheet.  I've taken:
> -intimidation to expert
> -intimidating glare
> -Dread striker
> 
> the plan from now on is:
> -intimidate people into the frightened condition
> -stab with sneak attack because they are flat-footed now
> 
> ...


Jon has not claimed the shocking grasp wand. He does have a burning hands scroll though, not sure if anyone else would be better with it. Might be best to sell it, it will age poorly.

----------


## farothel

> Jon has not claimed the shocking grasp wand. He does have a burning hands scroll though, not sure if anyone else would be better with it. Might be best to sell it, it will age poorly.


The damage will be low (as with any first level spell at higher level), but since a spell from a wand uses your spell attack roll and save DC, to hit and saves should level up with your level.  Same as with scrolls.  But we can sell it and get some others stuff with it.

----------


## farothel

As said before, tomorrow will start my internet free period until around the 20th of September.  Please bot my character as needed.

----------


## DrK

I'm in a busy week so will pick the start of Book 2 up at the weekend. Just giving you guys a heads up

----------


## farothel

I'm back in the lands of the internet and I'll try to catch up in the next days or so.  Still on holiday, so replies might be a bit slower than usual.

----------


## Bunny Commando

Welcome back!

----------


## Bunny Commando

Lore (Underworld) roll to Recall Knowledge about Scarnetti.

(1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

Back from holidays and recovered from being ill so starting tp pick up all my games again

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jannis DC 15 fort: (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

corrected garbage roll: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------

